#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Вдохновенность сутр

## Кайто Накамура

> А так -- сутты, в сравнении с махаянскими сутрами, очень сухие, что называется -- без изысков и... страстей : ). 
> .


Когда я говорю настроение сухое и страстное, это не значит что настроение содержит страсти в смысле - сентиментальные эмоции, оно сухое-и-страстное, трудно передать это, не могу слово подобрать адекватное, .. одно из значений слова "страсть", их же много,  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда я говорю настроение сухое и страстное, это не значит что настроение содержит страсти в смысле - сентиментальные эмоции, оно сухое-и-страстное, трудно передать это, не могу слово подобрать адекватное, .. одно из значений слова "страсть", их же много,


Поищите здесь подходящее Вам значение СТРАСТЬ?
Однако, по сути, _сухое_, мои извинения, не может быть _страстным_. Это как сухой цветок, не содержащий уже никакой влаги или тепла...
К тому же, Благословенный был человеком/существом бесстрастным (в любом смысле : ), каким и остался в суттах.

Хотя бывал строгим и жёстким, как, к примеру, в Сусима сутте.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> В общем, сутты куда менее привлекательны для читателя, ищущего художественных достоинств. : ) Формально они -- просто скучны (в сравнении, повторюсь, с сутрами).


Далеко не каждый человек, а только некоторые, избранные, те у кого есть особое духовное чувство, способны по-достоинству оценить величие Сутт Никай,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  самой главной книги за всю историю человечества  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Далеко не каждый человек, а только некоторые, избранные, те у кого есть особое духовное чувство, способны по-достоинству оценить величие Сутт Никай,  самой главной книги за всю историю человечества


Ой, ну вот не надо бы так, а? : ) 
Как бы с улыбкой, но -- надменно же, да ещё и со встроенным комплиментом се самому... %)

Во-первых, у мну речь была о ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННЫХ достоинствах сутт и -- в сравнении с сутрами.
Во-вторых, способных оценить (это -- как, в каких единицах? : ) не так мало, куда меньше -- способных руководствоваться...

И что за страстный : ) пафос такой, "духовное чувство"? Можете определить, что оно такое, де-факто?
И нужно ли оно, чтобы оценить величие творений Шекспира, Дж. Джойса, Библии, "Слова о полку Игореве", бесстильных притч Эрлома Ахвледиани?.. : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Поищите здесь подходящее Вам значение СТРАСТЬ?


Ну в общем  :Smilie:  .. ближе к четвертому значению. "Страх и ужас", в смысле "экзистенциальный страх", "экзистенциальный ужас" может так лучше сказать, ..но всё равно не то   :Embarrassment: 

 :Cool:  Поскольку адекватные характеристики этого настроения найти не просто, видимо, это тот случай, когда стоит сказать уже, что настроение "Суттическое",  :Smilie: 

как вводили в свое время понятия типа "Шекспировское", "пушкинское", "моцартовское", "вагнеровское", "цветаевское" и так далее, когда было ясно, что передать другими характеристиками и кратко особенность этого текста едва ли реально, но когда читаешь, то в общем ясно что там нечто конкретное и очень особенное.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну в общем  .. ближе к четвертому значению. "Страх и ужас", в смысле "экзистенциальный страх", "экзистенциальный ужас" может так лучше сказать, ..но всё равно не то  
> 
>  Поскольку адекватные характеристики этого настроения найти не просто, видимо, это тот случай, когда стоит сказать уже, что настроение "Суттическое", 
> 
> как вводили в свое время понятия типа "Шекспировское", "пушкинское", "моцартовское", "вагнеровское", "цветаевское" и так далее, когда было ясно, что передать другими характеристиками и кратко особенность этого текста едва ли реально, но когда читаешь, то в общем ясно что там нечто конкретное и очень особенное.


Не разделяю. %)
Это к тому, что не нужно, по мне, ничего придумывать спецово.
Сутты -- не средство передачи особых чувств (класса упомянутых Фобоса и Деймоса : ), а очень рациональные методические указания: ЧТО и КАК. Всё сухо, методично, по полочкам.
В общем, давайте не бум отвлекаться? : )

----------

Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Во-вторых, способных оценить (это -- как, в каких единицах? : ) не так мало, куда меньше -- способных руководствоваться...
> 
> И что за страстный : ) пафос такой, "духовное чувство"? Можете определить, что оно такое, де-факто?


Ну как минимум если у человека хватает этого духовного чувства, то он сможет осознать, что Никаи это самая главная книга за всю историю человечества. 

Очевидно, не все могут это  :Smilie: 

...Руководствоваться - да, сложно, это из-за накоплений неблагой каммы  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> В метро - это совсем небольшое количество, учитывая сколько у нас православных ну или считающих себя таковыми.
> Я сужу по крайней мере по тем, кого знаю.


К тому же, это московские/подмосковные дела, да ещё -- во время кризиса, когда люди начинают искать опору не столько даже в духовном, сколько в мистическом/внеземном, ибо прочее, как оказывается вдруг, зыбко, как песок, высохший и осыпающийся...
В эти времен, как известно, возникает много сект, включая жёстко деструктивные...

----------


## Жека

Я сейчас послушала дискуссию нашей типа оппозиции на известном радио и внезапно поняла,что русские тхеравадины жутко похожи на русских либералов.  Вроде все по отдельности нормальные люди и слова говорят правильные, а вместе ни скооперироваться, ни завоевать публику не могут, а каждый только на себя одеяло тянет под прикрытием высоких целей.  В итоге ничего более или менее значительное сделать не удается. 
Насчет переводов, то я ее согласна, что пали не поэтичен. Вообще не так. Очень красивый и мелодичный язык. Недаром там столько лирики:и поэмы бхикку с бхиккуни, и беседы Будды с дэвами,и стихи Вангисы. Просто уловить эту красоту очень сложно, и тем более с английского. Там в лучшем случае будет технические переводы, черновики. Но я считаю, это лучше, чем ничего, особенно если не знать ни пали, ни английского.

----------

Bahupada (02.02.2016), Kit (02.02.2016), Tong Po (02.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Кхантибало (02.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Жень, а кто, кроме Жеки, сказал, что пали -- непоэтичен? : )
Дело вообще не в языке. Ведь на любом языке могут быть созданы литературные шедевры: нужен просто великий поэт/прозаик, говорящий на этом языке.
И ещё раз повторю: говорю о сухости сутт-- В СРАВНЕНИИ с махаянскими сутрами.

----------

Kit (02.02.2016), Tong Po (02.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> И ещё раз повторю: говорю о сухости сутт-- В СРАВНЕНИИ с махаянскими сутрами.


Просто махаянские сутры по стилю чрезвычайно разнообразны, а палийская стилистика очень однородна.

----------

Kit (02.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Я сейчас послушала дискуссию нашей типа оппозиции на известном радио и внезапно поняла,что русские тхеравадины жутко похожи на русских либералов.  Вроде все по отдельности нормальные люди и слова говорят правильные, а вместе ни скооперироваться, ни завоевать публику не могут, а каждый только на себя одеяло тянет под прикрытием высоких целей.  В итоге ничего более или менее значительное сделать не удается.


Я думаю здесь накладывает отпечаток физическая удалённость - мы сильно разбросаны, живём в разных городах, даже странах.
Когда встречаешься лично - гораздо проще построить совместную работу и возникает меньшая склонность критиковать  :Smilie:  . 
Если даже взять мой сайт, то большинство тех, с кем я работал или работаю вместе по текстам, я знаю лично и мы даже иногда встречаемся у нас на занятиях.

При всём при этом какая-никакая совместная работа у нас идёт, но мы могли бы сделать больше.

----------

Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Жека (02.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Я согласен с  Кхантибало, по важности именно совместной работы. В том числе и для того что бы каждый мог делать то, что у него получается лучше.
> А у Сергея (SV), касательно переводов, на самом деле лишь одна большая проблема - он не хочет сотрудничать с людьми которые разбираются в некоторых вещах лучше него, и совершенно не выносит критики. 
> Например он бы мог делать свою часть работы по черновому переводу с английского, затем кто-то другой мог бы сверять это с пали, а потом еще кто-то мог бы править приводя все это к благозвучию и проникновенности. 
> Это и по общему накоплению заслуг было бы более правильно и благородно со стороны практикующего. 
> Такая работа, при правильном настрое, является большой практикой терпения, уступчивости, усмирения эгоцентризма, и конечно несет счастье общего благого дела.
> Но, видно, в данном случае омрачения сильнее стремления принести пользу.


Ну, в питерской группе сложился особый дискурс, который держится на нескольких китах типа того, что медитировать неопытному человеку - вредно,  Гоенка и европейские монастыри - зло, и т.д. Добро - это дана и сутты на тхеравада.ру  :Kiss:

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Максим& (04.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (03.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну, в питерской группе сложился особый дискурс, который держится на нескольких китах типа того, что медитировать неопытному человеку - вредно,  Гоенка и европейские монастыри - зло, и т.д. Добро - это дана и сутты на тхеравада.ру


 :Big Grin: 

Я кстати согласен что бросаться медитировать новичку если не вредно то уж не полезно в большинстве случаев, слишком много примеров..

А вот какие могут быть мнения по вопросу желательности изучения Сутт и даны.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  даже и не знаю  :Cool:

----------


## Жека

> Я кстати согласен что бросаться медитировать новичку если не вредно то уж не полезно в большинстве случаев, слишком много примеров..
> 
> А вот какие могут быть мнения по вопросу желательности изучения Сутт и даны.... даже и не знаю


Без медитации никогда не понять то, о чем сказано в суттах. Не знаю, какие там примеры вы имеете в виду: если этого бедного монаха, который сошел с ума, так при чем тут медитация. В правильном месте и с правильным учителем такого не может случиться. А поносить все ретриты при этом - ну это просто признак, что человек вообще не знает, о чем он говорит.

----------

Thaitali (03.02.2016), Tong Po (07.02.2016), Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

Кстати, в Махаяне есть хорошая форма обучения, как в Копане: люди живут рядом с монахами, слушают много теории и медитируют. То есть довольно полноценное обучение и без отрыва от практики. Просто читать или просто слушать без медитации - на мой взгляд, неэффективно.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2017)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Без медитации никогда не понять то, о чем сказано в суттах.


Что там такого непонятного без ритритной медитации.. вспоминаю и не могу сообразить.. разве что медитаторы видят дэвов.. хм, ну тогда респект конечно   :Kiss:

----------


## Жека

> Что там такого непонятного без ритритной медитации.. вспоминаю и не могу сообразить.. разве что медитаторы видят дэвов.. хм, ну тогда респект конечно


Все непонятно. Ну или это остается на концептуальном, книжном уровне, от которого мало толку. Человек верит только в то, что сам испытал. Дэвы - это тоже концепция, пока на своем опыте не испытать блаженство, которое соответствует небесном уровню.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2016), Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Все непонятно. Ну или это остается на концептуальном, книжном уровне, от которого мало толку.


Вы делаете слишком самоуверенные, безаппеляционные заявления  :Wink:  Мой опыт говорит о другом.




> Человек верит только в то, что сам испытал.


Чтение Сутт тоже несет в себе непосредственный опыт, не концептуальный, и не книжный, а непосредственный  :Cool:

----------


## Жека

> Вы делаете слишком самоуверенные, безаппеляционные заявления  Мой опыт говорит о другом.
> 
> 
> 
> Чтение Сутт тоже несет в себе непосредственный опыт, не концептуальный, и не книжный, а непосредственный


Я не понимаю, с чем Вы спорите, если честно. 
Если кто-то неудачно помедитировал, то потом строить всю концепцию о вреде медитации на основе собственной неудачи - это как-то...
При Будде никаких сутт никто не читал, например, но люди получали учение и шли практиковать (или сразу достигали реализации). Конечно, изучать теорию нужно, но - только вкупе с практикой.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2016), Антарадхана (20.02.2016), Ануруддха (03.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016), Максим& (04.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (04.02.2016), Шавырин (03.02.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Сухость как качество личности – склонность к общению без участия души; неспособность проявлять в межличностных отношениях мягкость, эмоциональность, доброту, нежность и участие.
> 
>      Владимир Даль, говоря о сухости человека и его действий, указывает на «суровость, малословность, холодность, безучастность, неласковость, скучность и не занимательность».
> http://podskazki.info/suxost/





> Поищите здесь подходящее Вам значение СТРАСТЬ?
> Однако, по сути, _сухое_, мои извинения, не может быть _страстным_. Это как сухой цветок, не содержащий уже никакой влаги или тепла...
> К тому же, Благословенный был человеком/существом бесстрастным (в любом смысле : ), каким и остался в суттах.
> 
> Хотя бывал строгим и жёстким, как, к примеру, в Сусима сутте.


Типичное мирское заблуждение в отношении того, что превосходит мирское. Отсутствие страстей не означает "сухость". У Будды есть любовь (метта) и сострадание (каруна), а также радость и сорадование и т.д. Одна из метафор ниббаны (точнее наверное - плода пути) - пруд с прохладной водой для путника, который долго шел под солнцем и зноем, измучен, страдает от сухости и жажды.
Из христианской литературы, из последней главы в "Лествице":



> 9. Любовь, бесстрастие и сыноположение различаются между собою одними только названиями. Как свет, огонь и пламень соединяются в одном действии, так должно рассуждать и о сих совершенствах.


А сутты есть разные, но я лично не назвал бы какую-нибудь из сутт сухой.

----------

Kit (06.02.2016), Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2016), Жека (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Я бы лично сказал, что буддийские сутты и сутры в массе своей занудны и никак не рассчитаны на чтение нонешним человеком.

----------


## Фил

> Я бы лично сказал, что буддийские сутты и сутры в массе своей занудны и никак не рассчитаны на чтение нонешним человеком.


 Их бы хорошо в аудио начитать, а то рефрены пропускаются при чтении.

----------

Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Их бы хорошо в аудио начитать, а то рефрены пропускаются при чтении.


Это безусловно поспособствует их зазубриванию. Встанет и старая индийская проблема: что делать с паствой, которая заучила слова без их понимания?

----------


## Йен

> Я бы лично сказал, что буддийские сутты и сутры в массе своей занудны и никак не рассчитаны на чтение нонешним человеком.


При этом 90% населения Таиланда их читают. Мне и самому нравится зайти вечерком в монастырь, посидеть и послушать как монахи тексты декламируют, хорошо развивает сосредоточение )

----------

Thaitali (03.02.2016), Tong Po (07.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2016), Жека (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это безусловно поспособствует их зазубриванию. Встанет и старая индийская проблема: что делать с паствой, которая заучила слова без их понимания?


Нет, не зазубриванию. Пониманию.
Когда сам читаешь, есть дурацкая привычка читать постранично, "вроде бы все понятно".

----------

Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> При этом 90% населения Таиланда их читают.


Цифра представляется колоссально завышенной. Читают две-три сутты сорта "Отче наш"?




> Мне и самому нравится зайти вечерком в монастырь, посидеть и послушать как монахи тексты декламируют, хорошо развивает сосредоточение )


Усыпляет, Вы хотели сказать?

----------

Максим& (04.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Типичное мирское заблуждение в отношении того, что превосходит мирское. Отсутствие страстей не означает "сухость". У Будды есть любовь (метта) и сострадание (каруна), а также радость и сорадование и т.д. Одна из метафор ниббаны (точнее наверное - плода пути) - пруд с прохладной водой для путника, который долго шел под солнцем и зноем, измучен, страдает от сухости и жажды.
> Из христианской литературы, из последней главы в "Лествице":
> 
> А сутты есть разные, но я лично не назвал бы какую-нибудь из сутт сухой.


Невнимательно читаете. Только и всего.
Говоря -- *ОБРАЗНО* -- о сухости сутт, не имел в виду чьих-либо человеческих качеств. Речь же у меня шла об особенностях *СТИ-ЛИС-ТИ-КИ* сутт.
И ещё раз: полагаю сутты сухими (*образно!* : ) *В СРАВНЕНИИ с махаянскими сутрами*.
И о любви (какой бы то либо чьей-то) у меня *вообще речи не было*...

----------

Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, не зазубриванию. Пониманию.
> Когда сам читаешь, есть дурацкая привычка читать постранично, "вроде бы все понятно".


А что изменится при слушании со всеми повторами?

----------


## Йен

Денис Евгеньев, вы когда читаете то, что другие пишут, то всегда отодвигаете смысл написанного на задний план и подставляете собственные представления? ))

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Я не понимаю, с чем Вы спорите, ...
> При Будде никаких сутт никто не читал, например, но люди получали учение и шли практиковать (или сразу достигали реализации). Конечно, изучать теорию нужно, но - только вкупе с практикой.


Я не спорю с вами, я понимаю что вы говорите о своем опыте. я говорю о своем опыте, и он другой. В вашем изложении изучение теории это процесс, который не дает достаточного непосредственного опыта. Я могу сказать, что изучение или просто чтение Сутт это уже источник опыта, непосредственного опыта, следовательно: теория = практика, а не теория рядом с практикой, как у вас.

Отличие в том, что вы делаете безаппеляционные заявления, считая, видимо, что ваше понимание правильной практики на основе вашего опыта - единственно возможный вариант. А я на это пытаюсь сказать, что бывают и другие случаи, они тоже вполне законны  :Smilie:  не удивляйтесь  :Smilie:  И никто не говорит, что ударная медитация в ритритах - зло, это уже вы интерпретируете. Речь о другом. Для кого-то долько экстрим и хардкор подходит, но не всем это полезно и не всем необходимо.  :Wink:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Их бы хорошо в аудио начитать, а то рефрены пропускаются при чтении.


Ну я начитал себе Сутты и слушаю. Думаю ещё начитать. Есть ещё на Тхеравада.ру аудио-версии, начитал их Михаил Макушев, насколько я понимаю, он профессиональный диктор. Тоже его скачиваю и слушаю, правда у него темп чтения слегка замедленный на мой вкус. И есть приложения для начитки аудио, в андроиде например есть, не помню как называется, сразу преобразуется в мп3-файл, удобно.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (03.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Я бы лично сказал, что буддийские сутты и сутры в массе своей занудны и никак не рассчитаны на чтение нонешним человеком.


А просто они не для всех. Вообще Дхамма не для всех. Только часть людей способны оценить величие Дхаммы, изложенной в Суттах Никай, для нас Благословенный и передавал Святую Дхамму, мы небольшая часть избранных, элита, люди с духовным чувством.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А большинство просто _суетятся на этом берегу_  :Wink:  Широкие массы, ха-ха))...кто какую камму накопил... :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А просто они не для всех. Вообще Дхамма не для всех.


Воистину! Ещё и тогда они были не для всех, а теперь их целевая аудитория совсем ничтожна из-за неадекватного представления информации.
И читателей тех--обуревает гордыня по поводу якобы усвоенных глубин смысла и прочувствованных красот формы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Хоть и не могу отнести себя даже к начинающим палиглотам, но имхо: язык сутт он живой и простой и по народному поэтичен. Особенно, что касается непосредственно Слова Будды, оно как алмаз и как разговорная речь -  многогранно. То же в сутте, что относиться к описанию сопутствующих условий, как огранка. И кмк. при любом переводе эта многогранность и глубина самих наставлений теряется, может поэтому и кажется сухим.
А комментарии Ачарьи Буддхагхосы, то это вообще живой разговорный язык.

Сутры же Махаяны изначально передавались на различных пракритах(разговорных диалектах), но затем уже были переведены на созданный к тому времени классический санскрит, язык более академический и научный (в понимании того времени). Хотя при переводе  и не удалось избежать архаики, что вылилось в то что современные учёные назвали - гибридным буддийским санскритом. Но и в сутрах есть гатхи непосредственно Слова Будды, а есть сопутствующее обрамление.

----------

Жека (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что изменится при слушании со всеми повторами?


Попробуйте. Внимание при развернутом чтении развивается более сосредоточенное, сильнее поглощенное повествованием сутры.

----------

Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016), Фил (03.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А просто они не для всех. Вообще Дхамма не для всех. Только часть людей способны оценить величие Дхаммы, изложенной в Суттах Никай, для нас Благословенный и передавал Святую Дхамму, мы небольшая часть избранных, элита, люди с духовным чувством.  А большинство просто _суетятся на этом берегу_  Широкие массы, ха-ха))...кто какую камму накопил...


Элита, вроде -  бхиккху ?

----------

Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я бы лично сказал, что буддийские сутты и сутры в массе своей занудны и никак не рассчитаны на чтение нонешним человеком.


А я бы лично сказал, что меня наоборот, прёт от чтения сутр.

Просто сутры это не лёгкое развлекательное чтение, они требуют сильного сосредоточения и утомляют. Но при этом и воодушевляют, и повышают ясность, что может скомпенсировать утомление.

----------

Kit (06.02.2016), Won Soeng (03.02.2016), Жека (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (03.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Элита, вроде -  бхиккху ?


Бхиккху - само собой. Но не только бхиккху, часть мирян тоже избранные, те у кого успешно идет практика, и увеличивается осознание величия Святой Дхаммы, это элита конечно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Б

Сутры не слабая помощь (можно сказать, даже супер) для выхода на поток, если ученик имеет  тонкое восприятие (осознание), может спокойно отслеживать (при чтении) внутреннюю проработку.

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

На витрине:




> Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно горит?


В магазине:



> А просто они не для всех. Вообще Дхамма не для всех. Только часть людей способны оценить величие Дхаммы, изложенной в Суттах Никай, для нас Благословенный и передавал Святую Дхамму, мы небольшая часть избранных, элита, люди с духовным чувством.  А большинство просто _суетятся на этом берегу_  Широкие массы, ха-ха))...кто какую камму накопил...


С чего бы, право, так веселиться человеку из узкой массы избранных, уж не от избытка ли скромности в силу элитности?

----------

Ometoff (16.05.2017), Пема Ванчук (03.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Бхиккху - само собой. Но не только бхиккху, часть мирян тоже избранные, те у кого успешно идет практика, и увеличивается осознание величия Святой Дхаммы, это элита конечно.


А в чём успех практики ?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> С чего бы, право, так веселиться человеку из узкой массы избранных, уж не от избытка ли скромности в силу элитности?


 :Smilie:  Значит вы, Юй Кан, не отрицаете того, что ученики Будды, осознающие величие Святой Дхаммы и особое, несравненное положение Сутт Никай - это избранные и элита?  :Smilie:  ... Ну хорошо  :Kiss:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А в чём успех практики ?


Успешная практика как раз и превращает обычного последователя Будды в представителя элиты и избранного  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Значит вы, Юй Кан, не отрицаете того, что ученики Будды, осознающие величие Святой Дхаммы и особое, несравненное положение Сутт Никай - это избранные и элита?  ... Ну хорошо


Ну зачем же включать в себе, таком элитном : ), такого дурака, если речь была лишь о том, что присваивать самому се титул элитного -- нескромность, бахвальство и т.п.?
Неправильно это, в общем. Ибо когда станете не просто "осознающим величие", а реально обретшим мудрость... Понятно, нет?

----------

Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Успешная практика как раз и превращает обычного последователя Будды в представителя элиты и избранного


Успех, в чём выражается ?  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Попробуйте. Внимание при развернутом чтении развивается более сосредоточенное, сильнее поглощенное повествованием сутры.


А ведь я не жалуюсь на внимание. Внимания хватает: сказываются йогические наработки прошлых жизней, когда мог я с закрытыми глазами решить шахматную задачу.

----------


## Харуказе

> А просто они не для всех. Вообще Дхамма не для всех. Только часть людей способны оценить величие Дхаммы, изложенной в Суттах Никай, для нас Благословенный и передавал Святую Дхамму, мы небольшая часть избранных, элита, люди с духовным чувством.  А большинство просто _суетятся на этом берегу_  Широкие массы, ха-ха))...кто какую камму накопил...


Один крестьянин попросил монаха секты Тэндай прочесть сутры над своей умершей женой. После чтения он спросил:
— Ты считаешь, что моей жене это пойдёт на пользу?
— Не только твоей жене, но и всем чувствующим существам приносит пользу чтение сутр, — ответил монах.
— Ты говоришь, что это приносит пользу всем чувствующим существам, — сказал крестьянин, — но моя жена, верно, ещё очень слаба, и другие могут обмануть её и присвоить положенную ей пользу. Будь добр, прочти сутры только для неё одной.
Монах пояснил, что каждый буддист стремится нести благо всем живым существам и рад служить каждому из них.
— Прекрасное учение, — решил крестьянин, — но прошу тебя, сделай лишь одну оговорку. Мой сосед такой грубиян и подлец — ты уж исключи из всех чувствующих существ хотя бы его.
Источник: http://pritchi.ru/id_242
Так что сутры действительно для избранных.

----------

Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А ведь я не жалуюсь на внимание. Внимания хватает: сказываются йогические наработки прошлых жизней, когда мог я с закрытыми глазами решить шахматную задачу.


Правильное сосредоточение ведет в дхьяны. Если внимания уже хватает, тогда, действительно, совет не по адресу.

----------

Кайто Накамура (04.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Один крестьянин попросил монаха секты Тэндай прочесть сутры над своей умершей женой. После чтения он спросил:
> — Ты считаешь, что моей жене это пойдёт на пользу?
> — Не только твоей жене, но и всем чувствующим существам приносит пользу чтение сутр, — ответил монах.
> — Ты говоришь, что это приносит пользу всем чувствующим существам, — сказал крестьянин, — но моя жена, верно, ещё очень слаба, и другие могут обмануть её и присвоить положенную ей пользу. Будь добр, прочти сутры только для неё одной.
> Монах пояснил, что каждый буддист стремится нести благо всем живым существам и рад служить каждому из них.
> — Прекрасное учение, — решил крестьянин, — но прошу тебя, сделай лишь одну оговорку. Мой сосед такой грубиян и подлец — ты уж исключи из всех чувствующих существ хотя бы его.
> Источник: http://pritchi.ru/id_242
> Так что сутры действительно для избранных.


: ) Из притчи, повествующей о глупости крестьянина, ненавидящего соседа, никак не следует, что сутры или сутты -- для избранных.

Обращу внимание на сам эпитет "избранный": *избранный -- кем?* 
А поскольку правильным ответом на этот вопрос применительно к буддисту будет "Никем!", то куда более точным эпитетом для последовательного буддиста (последовательного не только в чтении Канона, но и в следовании обетам/заповедям и спец. практикам) -- будет "[кармически] способный/готовый [воспринимать Дхамму/Дхарму и следовать ей]".
Тем самым снимается и спесивая (особенно при публичном её оглашении) претензия на элитность/особость, никак не способствующая следованию...

Это уж не говоря о неком специфическом/эксклюзивном "духовном чувстве", о каком в суттах и сутрах не упоминается.

----------

Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Успешная практика как раз и превращает обычного последователя Будды в представителя элиты и избранного


Ярослав, можете поделиться- какие успехи в практики Вам удалось стяжать?

----------

Юй Кан (04.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Я не спорю с вами, я понимаю что вы говорите о своем опыте. я говорю о своем опыте, и он другой. В вашем изложении изучение теории это процесс, который не дает достаточного непосредственного опыта. Я могу сказать, что изучение или просто чтение Сутт это уже источник опыта, непосредственного опыта, следовательно: теория = практика, а не теория рядом с практикой, как у вас.
> 
> Отличие в том, что вы делаете безаппеляционные заявления, считая, видимо, что ваше понимание правильной практики на основе вашего опыта - единственно возможный вариант. А я на это пытаюсь сказать, что бывают и другие случаи, они тоже вполне законны  не удивляйтесь  И никто не говорит, что ударная медитация в ритритах - зло, это уже вы интерпретируете. Речь о другом. Для кого-то долько экстрим и хардкор подходит, но не всем это полезно и не всем необходимо.


Огромная проблема в России заключается не только и не столько в некачественных переводах, сколько в отсутствии какого бы то ни было фундамента и отсутствие учителей. В итоге люди читают переводы с английского и начинают мнить себя знатоками, транслируя в мир какие-то свои идеи. Дхамма давалась каждому с учетом индивидуальных особенностей, а мы читаем все и делаем свои выводы, часто не понимая контекста. Начитавшись переводов, можно сделать вывод о том, что медитация это нечто легкое и приятное, что это только дхьяны и ничего более. Но при этом нет понимания, что в суттах описаны люди невероятной высоты ума, громадных заслуг, и в наше время такое невозможно. Скорее, сейчас упасаки идут по Пути против потока, часто с заплаканными глазами, и ретрит это не санаторий, это госпиталь. Да, может быть больно и плохо, да, всплывают древние обиды, и что? Как иначе от них избавиться? Бежать постоянно от себя с криками, что медитировать надо только после достижений неких высоких? А откуда они возьмутся? Это совершенно безумная идея, что надо медитировать только когда все хорошо. Когда все хорошо - зачем медитировать?) 
И вот человек неудачно куда-то скатался на ретрит (и неудачно из-за собственных ожиданий нереалистичных), и вот годами он начинает на всех сайтах писать, какое это зло, как это плохо, что метод Махаси Саядо ничего не даёт, Гоенка это вообще ужас и так далее. И все это от неопытности и неправильного понимания.
Даже те самые люди с огромными заслугами, которые учились у самого Будды, они испытывали трудности. Так в Тхеригатхе одна монахиня все никак не могла заниматься созерцанием и постоянно сбегала с медитации, однако имела достаточно мужества, чтобы не бросить и достигла успеха в итоге. Другая хотела вообще с собой покончить и уже веревку взяла, но в итоге пробудилась) 
Не только нам трудно. И это означает, что только ретриты, только практика в сочетании с панчасила могут помочь постепенно, медленно что-то в себе и своём уме улучшить.

----------

Thaitali (04.02.2016), Tong Po (04.02.2016), Андрей Лиходедов (06.02.2016), Ануруддха (04.02.2016), Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016), Лери (07.02.2016), Максим& (04.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2016), Юй Кан (03.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну зачем же включать в себе, таком элитном : ), такого дурака, если речь была лишь о том, что присваивать самому се титул элитного -- нескромность, бахвальство и т.п.?
> Неправильно это, в общем. Ибо когда станете не просто "осознающим величие", а реально обретшим мудрость... Понятно, нет?


Причем тут я? Будда сам говорит, что богатство Дхаммы - наивысшее!

*[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти два вида богатства. Какие два? (1) Материальное богатство и (2) богатство Дхаммы. Таковы два вида богатства. Из этих двух видов богатства богатство Дхаммы является высочайшим».*

Те кто владеют большими материальными богатствами - кто они? Они элита. А мы владеем богатством Дхаммы, значит мы тоже элита, даже выше чем та элита, которая гордится обладанием материальными богатствами  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

Токо богатством Дхаммы не владеют, его нужно будет оставить )

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Те кто владеют большими материальными богатствами - кто они? Они элита. А мы владеем богатством Дхаммы, значит мы тоже элита, даже выше чем та элита, которая гордится обладанием материальными богатствами


Вы не элита. Элиты влиятельны.

----------

Кайто Накамура (04.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Успех, в чём выражается ?


Вопросы у вас странные, Владимир Николаевич.  :Embarrassment:  Не буду я вам пересказывать что такое успех в практике и в чем он выражается, не думаю, что человек у которого будет настоящий успех в практике, будет по этому поводу сомневаться, не тот это случай имхо...

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Вы не элита. Элиты влиятельны.


Ну это один из признаков элиты. Согласен, один из важных признаков. Однако. Будда говорит вот что:

*[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти два вида наслаждения. Какие два? (1) Наслаждение материальными благами и (2) наслаждение Дхаммой. Таковы два вида наслаждений. Из этих двух видов наслаждения наслаждение Дхаммой является высочайшим».*

Получается что элита, та что не может наслаждаться Дхаммой,  в глубине своей анатты завидует нам, тем кто наслаждается Дхаммой. Она обычная элита ради чего стремится к обладанию богатствами и влиянием? Ради наслаждений разных. И вот выясняется, что всё равно её наслаждения ниже. Следовательно, нас тоже правильно будет считать элитой, раз наше наслаждение выше чем наслаждение влиятельной элиты  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ярослав, можете поделиться- какие успехи в практики Вам удалось стяжать?


Я же говорю не только про себя. А про многих людей, у которых есть успехи в Дхамме, несмотря на все препятствия которые выстраивает Злой Мара. Конечно в процентном отношении таких людей очень мало  :Frown:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я же говорю *не только* про себя.


Т.е. и про себя тоже, ¿no?

----------

Пема Ванчук (04.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Т.е. и про себя тоже, ¿no?


Да  :Smilie:  И про себя тоже.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Получается что элита, та что не может наслаждаться Дхаммой,  в глубине своей анатты завидует нам, тем кто наслаждается Дхаммой.


Не так уж вам и завидуют. Вы одна из субкультур, вроде анимешников или яблочников, наслаждающихся своими странными штучками, тогда как большинству на это наплевать.

----------


## Жека

Камада сутта.  СН 2.6
По переводу Andrew Olendzki и с пали.

Данная сутта относится к серии бесед Будды с дэвами,которые, озаряя Саватти необычайной красотой, приходили к Благословенному с каким-либо вопросом. 
Молодой дэва Камада, очевидно, был очень расстроен, и вот как он поговорил с Буддой. 

Камада: 
О, как же трудно, как же трудно сделать это, Бхагаван!

Будда:
Но даже то, что трудно так,
Все же делают ученики,
Добродетелью украшенные,
В жизнь бездомную уйдя,
Довольны они.

Камада:
О, как же трудно, Бхагаван, довольство обрести!

Будда:
Но даже то, что трудно так,
Обретают они, 
Те, кто рады ума умиротворению, 
Они смирению ума рады и днем, и поздней ночью. 

Камада:
О, как же трудно, Бхагаван, ум усмирить! 

Будда:
Но даже то, что трудно так,
Свершают они,
Кто рады чувств успокоению,
Те, кто смерти узы разорвав,
Благородства совершенного достиг.

Камада:
О, как же труден, Бхагаван, этот Путь!

Будда:
Камада, Благородные тот Путь, что труден и тернист,
Проходят с честью.
Лишь те, кто голову склонил,
Не в силах Путь преодолеть.
Для Благородных же он он легок и приятен.

----------

Ануруддха (04.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

Это я на обеде перевела в порыве вдохновения )

----------

Владимир Б (04.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.02.2016), Йен (04.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да  И про себя тоже.


Ну, так Вы тогда ответите на мой вопрос о Ваших успехах в практике, Ярослав?

----------

Кайто Накамура (04.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну, так Вы тогда ответите на мой вопрос о Ваших успехах в практике, Ярослав?


Это слишком частный вопрос, Пема. Почему вас это так интересует, не понятно. Вопрос же не в том какие конкретно мои успехи, а в том, что есть успешные практики Дхаммы, и следовательно их (нас) можно считать элитой, как то и подтверждают цитаты. И всё это не само по себе, а в контексте ответвления темы - о том, что читать Сутты для многих сложно, они видите ли не получают достаточно ярких впечатлений.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это слишком частный вопрос, Пема. Почему вас это так интересует, не понятно. Вопрос же не в том какие конкретно мои успехи, а в том, что есть успешные практики Дхаммы, и следовательно их (нас) можно считать элитой, как то и подтверждают цитаты. И всё это не само по себе, а в контексте ответвления темы - о том, что читать Сутты для многих сложно, они видите ли не получают достаточно ярких впечатлений.


То, что Будда говорил о своём учении и своих достойных учениках, не означает, будто всякий, начитавшийся сутт, вправе самодовольно восхвалять себя...
И никто ведь Вас за язык не тянул, сами сподобились...
Потому -- нормальный прямой вопрос: на основании чего Вам вдруг стало казаться, что одним чтением сутт Вы достигли какого-то элитного уровня, да ещё и стали публично это возглашать?
Вы, может быть, вошли в поток или уже прошли дальше?
И кто из авторитетных буддистов может подтвердить, что это -- не банальное хвастовство или самоупоённая кажимость?

----------

Пема Ванчук (05.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> То, что Будда говорил о своём учении и своих достойных учениках, не означает, будто всякий, начитавшийся сутт, вправе самодовольно восхвалять себя...
> И никто ведь Вас за язык не тянул, сами сподобились...
> Потому -- нормальный прямой вопрос: на основании чего Вам вдруг стало казаться, что одним чтением сутт Вы достигли какого-то элитного уровня, да ещё и стали публично это возглашать?
> Вы, может быть, вошли в поток или уже прошли дальше?
> И кто из авторитетных буддистов может подтвердить, что это -- не банальное хвастовство или самоупоённая кажимость?


Хорошо, я понял, вы не верите мне, ну и нет проблем. Я же не претендую на чье-то признание, например на ваше признание. Зачем мне это? Не хотите - не верьте. Но и если рассматривать вопрос без привязки к личностям (чтобы не вносить ненужного ажиотажа) то всё равно получается, что цитаты говорят всё о том же. Что часть учеников Будды достигают успехов в практике, а часть не достигают и жалуются. 

И вот спрашивается - почему тот у кого есть успехи не может поделиться своей радостью, счастьем и восторгом (пити и сукха) связанными с продвижением в практике, с сообществом? Когда например у людей всё плохо и ничего не движется в практике, они приходят и пишут как у них плохо и им все начинают сочувствовать, а если человек напишет что у него восторг и счастье то начинают сомневаться и требуют доказательств. Подумайте об этом  :Cool:   Не будут ли такие привычки в сетевом общении буддистов формировать искривленную картину...

----------


## Юй Кан

> И вот спрашивается - почему тот у кого есть успехи не может поделиться своей радостью, счастьем и восторгом (пити и сукха) связанными с продвижением в практике, с сообществом? Когда например у людей всё плохо и ничего не движется в практике, они приходят и пишут как у них плохо и им все начинают сочувствовать, а если человек напишет что у него восторг и счастье то начинают сомневаться и требуют доказательств. Подумайте об этом   Не будут ли такие привычки в сетевом общении буддистов формировать искривленную картину...


Одно дело, говорить "Испытываю радость, счастье, восторг от чтения сутт и готов их читать бесконечно! : )". Никаких вопросов, полагаю, не будет. Даже от мну, отпетого перевоччика, испытывающего неповторимую радость от перевода будд. текстов с разных языков. : )

И совсем другое: "Я принадлежу к элите человечества, т.к. достиг успехов в практике посредством чтения сутт... без никакой практики". А на естественный вопрос "Да какими же особыми успехами Вы немилосердно враз зачислили ся в элиту даж безо всякой практики?" наш друг по вероисповеданию начинает многословно рассуждать вокруг да около, подменяя суть обсуждения и уклоняясь от ответа на прямой вопрос.

----------

Кайто Накамура (04.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> То, что Будда говорил о своём учении и своих достойных учениках, не означает, будто всякий, начитавшийся сутт, вправе самодовольно восхвалять себя...
> И никто ведь Вас за язык не тянул, сами сподобились...
> Потому -- нормальный прямой вопрос: на основании чего Вам вдруг стало казаться, что одним чтением сутт Вы достигли какого-то элитного уровня, да ещё и стали публично это возглашать?
> Вы, может быть, вошли в поток или уже прошли дальше?
> И кто из авторитетных буддистов может подтвердить, что это -- не банальное хвастовство или самоупоённая кажимость?


Ну ладно, что Вы уж так. Может, человек просто эмоциональный ) 
Ведь даже если кто-то скажет,что он архат -кто ж ему поверит?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну ладно, что Вы уж так. Может, человек просто эмоциональный ) 
> Ведь даже если кто-то скажет,что он архат -кто ж ему поверит?


Ежели он будет удовлетворять всем качествам, названным в Вимамсака сутте, почему не поверю? Поверю! : )

Вообще же, мои дотошные недоверчивые вопрошания Кайто Накамуре основывались на моём собственном опыте некоторых особых состояний, включая красочное самадхи (другого слова не нашлось) с переживанием осуществления моей тогдашней грандиозной : ) мечты: знать, как устроен мир...
Было это давно, спонтанно, ещё до моего приобщения к буддизму. И мне долгое время казалось, что аз есмь просветлённый и фсё такое, пока не стал относиться к этому с трезвым скепсисом, уяснив се, зачем оно мне было дано. Пришло отрезвляющее понимание...
Оттого захотелось помочь Кайто хотя бы как-то осознать его ошибку в самооценке, способную тормозить его движение по Пути.
Не уверен, что получилось, ибо он спасибы может ставить из каких-то иных соображений.

----------

Кайто Накамура (04.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Одно дело, говорить "Испытываю радость, счастье, восторг от чтения сутт и готов их читать бесконечно! : )". Никаких вопросов, полагаю, не будет. 
> 
> И совсем другое: "Я принадлежу к элите человечества, т.к. достиг успехов в практике посредством чтения сутт".


А почему для вас, Юй Кан, эти два вышеприведенных рассуждения - "одно дело и совсем другое дело"? По моему вполне и первое и второе может быть описанием одного и того же, просто выраженным разными словами (вы слегка утрировали, конечно). И повторяю, я говорю не только про себя, а про всех, у кого в практике имеется продвижение. 

И ещё раз. Вы цепляетесь за то, что я что-то заявляю о себе, но это не принципиально, если вы лично (по какой-то непонятной причине) не хотите верить мне. Объективно, человек, испытывающий восторг и счастье от одних только духовных занятий является ...кем? Как такого человека назвать на обычном, современном, обиходном русском языке? По моему вполне адекватно сказать, что он принадлежит к элите. Поскольку как все прекрасно знают, в мире кругом сплошные несчастья и ужасы. И восторг и счастье встречаются редко, а тем более восторг и счастье на основе духовной практики. 

И в Суттах об этом же самом говорится, хотя обычно и не так прямо, но снова и снова звучит этот мотив - одни продвигаются в Дхамме, а другие нет, одним проще, а другим нет. Одни понимают ценность Дхаммы, а другие нет. Одним доступно наслаждение Дхаммой, а другим нет. Будда выражает эту мысль сдержанно, но никак иначе это понять нельзя, а именно - "есть элита, а есть остальная масса". Конечно, элита может и не осознавать себя таковой, или осознавать, но стесняться об этом сказать, но и это вряд ли многое изменит в сути дела.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А почему для вас, Юй Кан, эти два вышеприведенных рассуждения - "одно дело и совсем другое дело"? По моему вполне и первое и второе может быть описанием одного и того же, просто выраженным разными словами (вы слегка утрировали, конечно). И повторяю, я говорю не только про себя, а про всех, у кого в практике имеется продвижение.


Первая фраза -- не более чем сообщение о своих переживаниях.
А вторая -- самочинное голословное возведение себя на пьедестал элиты, не обоснованное какими либо реальными достижениями. Каких не заметно и в переписке в этом форуме.




> И ещё раз. Вы цепляетесь за то, что я что-то заявляю о себе, но это не принципиально, если вы лично (по какой-то непонятной причине) не хотите верить мне.


А на каком основании кто-то, не признающий не то что элитой, но даже практиками -- "практиков без практики", должен Вам верить?
Как элитарист, Вы с точки зрения социума (да, полагаю, и больш-ва буддистов) -- если не самозванец, то что-то вроде этого...




> И в Суттах об этом же самом говорится, хотя обычно и не так прямо, но снова и снова звучит этот мотив - одни продвигаются в Дхамме, а другие нет, одним проще, а другим нет. Одни понимают ценность Дхаммы, а другие нет. Одним доступно наслаждение Дхаммой, а другим нет. Будда выражает эту мысль сдержанно, но никак иначе это понять нельзя, а именно - "есть элита, а есть остальная масса". Конечно, элита может и не осознавать себя таковой, или осознавать, но стесняться об этом сказать, но и это вряд ли многое изменит в сути дела.


"Никак иначе понять нельзя" -- только в пределах надуманного Вами элитаристского концепта, базирующегося на отсутствии скромности... 
Вот есть такое благое понятие/качество "скромность". См. о нём, к примеру, в Килесапариниббана сутте, где сказано:

Он практикует, опираясь на следующие пять сил практикующего: на силу веры, силу скромности, силу раскаяния, силу усилия и силу мудрости различения. Благодаря ним возникают такие пять превосходных способностей: способность веры, способность усилия, способность фиксации в памяти, способность самадхи и способность мудрости различения. Благодаря этим пяти превосходным способностям он уже в этой жизни достигает уровня Полного Искоренения Мирских Желаний при Наличии Сформированного Опыта. Вот каким образом, монахи, душа уже в этой жизни достигает уровня Полного Искоренения Мирских Желаний при Наличии Сформированного Опыта.
Или -- в Джина сутте. 

«Господин, два веских основания я вижу для того, чтобы долгое время мне жить в дикой местности и превозносить жизнь в дикой местности, долгое время быть живущим на подаянии и превозносить жизнь живущего на подаяние, долгое время использовать выброшенные лоскуты и превозносить использование выброшенных лоскутов, долгое время носить один [и тот же] комплект из трех чивар и превозносить пользование лишь одним [и тем же] комплектом из трех чивар, быть скромным и превозносить скромность, быть удовлетворенным и превозносить удовлетворенность, быть замкнутым и превозносить замкнутость, быть невовлеченным и превозносить невовлеченность, поддерживать свою настойчивость неослабной и превозносить поддержание неослабной настойчивости:
* для своего приятного пребывания здесь и сейчас, 
* и из симпатии к будущим поколениям».
– возможно будущие поколения возьмут это за пример [таким образом]: «Похоже, что ученики Пробужденного и те, кто пробудились после него, долгое время жили в дикой местности и превозносили жизнь в дикой местности, долгое время были живущими на подаянии и превозносить жизнь живущих на подаяние, долгое время использовали выброшенные лоскуты и превозносили использование выброшенных лоскутов, долгое время носили один [и тот же] комплект из трех чивар и превозносили пользование лишь одним [и тем же] комплектом из трех чивар, были скромны и превозносили скромность, были удовлетворенны и превозносили удовлетворенность, быть замкнуты и превозносили замкнутость, быть невовлеченны и превозносили невовлеченность, поддерживали свою настойчивость неослабной и превозносили поддержание неослабной настойчивости».
«Хорошо, Кассапа. Очень хорошо. Похоже, что ты один из тех, кто практикует ради благополучия многих, из сострадания к миру, для благоденствия, пользы и счастья существ человеческих и небесных. Так продолжай же носить свои сшитые из выброшенных лоскутов пеньковой ткани чивары, ходи за подаянием, и живи в диких местах».
И есть неблагое понятие/качество "нескромность"...
А вот понятия "элита", выводящего простого невежественного практика на уровень над социумом, в суттах нет. И приписывать его Будде -- деяние неблагое.

В общем, что хотел, сказал уже разными словами и не раз, но -- "как рыба об стол"... %)
Потому завершаю.

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016), Кеин (08.02.2016), Максим& (05.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Первая фраза -- не более чем сообщение о своих переживаниях.
> А вторая -- самочинное голословное возведение себя на пьедестал элиты, не обоснованное какими либо реальными достижениями. Каких не заметно и в переписке в этом форуме.
> 
> А на каком основании кто-то, не признающий не то что элитой, но даже практиками -- "практиков без практики", должен Вам верить?
> Как элитарист, Вы с точки зрения социума (да, полагаю, и больш-ва буддистов) -- если не самозванец, то что-то вроде этого...
> 
> "Никак иначе понять нельзя" -- только в пределах надуманного Вами элитаристского концепта, базирующегося на отсутствии скромности... 
> 
> А вот понятия "элита", выводящего простого невежественного практика на уровень над социумом, в суттах нет. И приписывать его Будде -- деяние неблагое.
> ...


Боюсь, Юй Кан, что из этой вашей эмоциональной и высокомерной речи на тему скромности (а особенно из её хамского тона) можно сделать вывод, что вас идея элитарности крайне волнует и глубоко цепляет.  :Smilie:  Почему, интересно? Не потому ли, что это и есть одна из ваших личных проблем? А ведь так оно и может быть  :Smilie:  

Это краткое замечание, в ответ на ваши непрошенные попытки меня анализировать и оценивать мои достижения/не достижения (тоже непонятно с чего бы) и вообще на (как мне показалось) искренний интерес к моей скромной (да! да!) персоне.

----------


## Йен

В учении Будды про элиты не говорится, обозначаются типы личностей: путхуджана - заурядный человек не обученный Дхамме; саппуриса - праведный человек; арьясавака-  последователь благородных ;  арьяпуггала - благородная личность.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> В учении Будды про элиты не говорится, обозначаются типы личностей: путхуджана - заурядный человек не обученный Дхамме; саппуриса - праведный человек; арьясавака-  последователь благородных ;  арьяпуггала - благородная личность.


Ну конечно не говорится. Ещё там ничего не говорится на тему того, что Дхамма скучна, суха или ещё что-то в этом роде. А наоборот говорится, что Дхамма высока, драгоценна, несет в себе наслаждение и так далее. Речь не об учении Будды, а о нашем восприятии и интерпретациях его в контексте нашей реальной жизненной ситуации и разных культурных и прочих влияний.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> И ещё раз. Вы цепляетесь за то, что я что-то заявляю о себе, но это не принципиально, если вы лично (по какой-то непонятной причине) не хотите верить мне. Объективно, человек, испытывающий восторг и счастье от одних только духовных занятий является ...кем? Как такого человека назвать на обычном, современном, обиходном русском языке? По моему вполне адекватно сказать, что он принадлежит к элите. Поскольку как все прекрасно знают, в мире кругом сплошные несчастья и ужасы. И восторг и счастье встречаются редко, а тем более восторг и счастье на основе духовной практики.


Если человека "торкает и штырит" от чтения каких-либо книг, то это еще не успех в практике. Это, Ярослав, как говорят у вас, в Одессе- "две большие разницы" :Smilie: 

Некоторые восторг и счастье, скажем, от чтения Донцовой или слушания какого-нибудь Гуфа ловят и что- назвать их теперь элитой?

----------


## Фил

> Некоторые восторг и счастье, скажем, от чтения Донцовой или слушания какого-нибудь Гуфа ловят и что- назвать их теперь элитой?


 А почему нет? Элита же не абсолютна.
Это называется "фан-клуб" (чего угодно)
Люди туда вписываются и ощущают себя элитой (не важно чего)
Вплоть до крайне степени -  общество, состоящее из одной элиты. Правда тогда внутри элиты будет какая-то супер-элита, типа старейшины фан-клуба  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А почему нет? Элита же не абсолютна.
> Это называется "фан-клуб" (чего угодно)
> Люди туда вписываются и ощущают себя элитой (не важно чего)
> Вплоть до крайне степени -  общество, состоящее из одной элиты. Правда тогда внутри элиты будет какая-то супер-элита, типа старейшины фан-клуба


Все-таки элита, имхо, это тот, кто имеет определенные достижения. Например, если человек впадает в экстаз и оргазмирует от просмотра футбольного матча- он не представитель элиты, а вот классный футболист, играющий за "МЮ" или "Реал", реально может претендовать на принадлежность к футбольной элите.

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Все-таки элита, имхо, это тот, кто имеет определенные достижения. Например, если человек впадает в экстаз и оргазмирует от просмотра футбольного матча- он не представитель элиты, а вот классный футболист, играющий за "МЮ" или "Реал", реально может претендовать на принадлежность к футбольной элите.


Да. Но есть еще вариант "элита из меня самого"  :Smilie:  Начальник отдела в котором 1 человек - я сам  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Ну конечно не говорится. Ещё там ничего не говорится на тему того, что Дхамма скучна, суха или ещё что-то в этом роде. А наоборот говорится, что Дхамма высока, драгоценна, несет в себе наслаждение и так далее. Речь не об учении Будды, а о нашем восприятии и интерпретациях его в контексте нашей реальной жизненной ситуации и разных культурных и прочих влияний.


А еще там Дхамма сравнивается с плотом, который нужно оставить после переправки на другой берег, а не таскать за собой не смотря на его высокость и драгоценность )

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016), Кеин (08.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (05.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Мне вот интересно, если конкретный человек, или небольшая группа лиц связанных каким-то общим интересом (чтение сутт, спасение утопающих или ковыряние в носу) желает называть сами себя "элитой, или спайдерменами, или наполеонами", то какой смысл или такая существенная необходимость ихт в этом переубеждать? Ну хотят он или они тешить себя такими бирюльками-пусть тешат. Почему мне от этого должно быть холодно или жарко?
Нет, конечно если мой друг или родственник заявит о таком то я скорее всего "забью' тревогу и проконсультируюсь у психотерапевта что делать..., ну а так-то чо кипешевать, разве что я сам втайне претендую на сей великий титул...тогда да-обидно;  Надо самозванца приструнить:-)

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016), Фил (05.02.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Мне вот интересно, если конкретный человек, или небольшая группа лиц связанных каким-то общим интересом (чтение сутт, спасение утопающих или ковыряние в носу) желает называть сами себя "элитой, или спайдерменами, или наполеонами", то какой смысл или такая существенная необходимость ихт в этом переубеждать? Ну хотят он или они тешить себя такими бирюльками-пусть тешат. Почему мне от этого должно быть холодно или жарко?
> Нет, конечно если мой друг или родственник заявит о таком то я скорее всего "забью' тревогу и проконсультируюсь у психотерапевта что делать..., ну а так-то чо кипешевать, разве что я сам втайне претендую на сей великий титул...тогда да-обидно;  Надо самозванца приструнить:-)


Ну. Дзен учителя применяли жесткие методы для того, чтобы опустить своих учеников с небес на землю исключительно из сочувствия. Другое дело, что для этого нужно быть самому учителем.

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну. Дзен учителя применяли жесткие методы для того, чтобы опустить своих учеников с небес на землю исключительно из сочувствия. Другое дело, что для этого нужно быть самому учителем.


Так в том-то и дело. Ни мы не учителя, ни наш оппонент нисколько нам не ученик. Может ему так прикольно жить. Если это никак не угрожает шановному панству то хай соби сходить с глузду як хоче:-)

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Так в том-то и дело. Ни мы не учителя, ни наш оппонент нисколько нам не ученик. Может ему так прикольно жить. Если это никак не угрожает шановному панству то хай соби сходить с глузду як хоче:-)


Все мы люди. Иногда так хочется кого-нибудь чему-нибудь поучить 
 :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Мне вот интересно, если конкретный человек, или небольшая группа лиц связанных каким-то общим интересом (чтение сутт, спасение утопающих или ковыряние в носу) желает называть сами себя "элитой, или спайдерменами, или наполеонами", то какой смысл или такая существенная необходимость ихт в этом переубеждать? Ну хотят он или они тешить себя такими бирюльками-пусть тешат. Почему мне от этого должно быть холодно или жарко?
> Нет, конечно если мой друг или родственник заявит о таком то я скорее всего "забью' тревогу и проконсультируюсь у психотерапевта что делать..., ну а так-то чо кипешевать, разве что я сам втайне претендую на сей великий титул...тогда да-обидно;  Надо самозванца приструнить:-)


Бодхичитты ради и просветления всех жс для :Smilie:  Имхо, беда нашего буддизма в том, что люди приходят в буддизм, будучи нагруженными шаблонами патогенного мышления,с разного рода комплексами и другими психологическими проблемами. Вместо помощи психотерапевта человек начинает искать подтверждение своей искаженной под влиянием патогенных факторов "картины мира" и буддизм становится удобной рамкой для этой картины. 

И все бы ничего, если бы человек при этом не именовал себя буддистом, а причудливый винегрет из комплексов, страхов и желания показать всем, включая себя, свою богоизбранность, т.е. "буддоизбранность"- "истинным учением Татхагаты". В результате у существ на почве знакомства с такими субъектами может возникнуть неприязнь к Учению или ложное понимание буддизма.

И да, если человек верит, то он властелин Галактики, но верит для себя, тихонько, "в уголку", то это одно дело, а если человек высказывает такие идеи на форумах, то, тем самым он дает добро на то, чтобы с его тезисом не соглашались, чтобы  с ним спорили.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (06.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016), Кеин (08.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2016), Юй Кан (05.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так в том-то и дело. Ни мы не учителя, ни наш оппонент нисколько нам не ученик. Может ему так прикольно жить. Если это никак не угрожает шановному панству то хай соби сходить с глузду як хоче:-)


Пема Ванчук прав: есть такая штука как сострадание, в нашем случае -- к собрату по Учению.
И причины/мотивы своих разъяснений  аз изложил в посте 70. См.? : )

Хотя если договаривать до упора, то надо бы всякому буддисту, претендующему на принадлежность к элите (особенно -- практикующему исключительно чтение Канона) показаться хотя бы раз хорошему психиатру на предмет признаков МДП, мегаломании и т.п. Серьёзно говорю...

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (05.02.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Пема Ванчук прав: есть такая штука как сострадание, в нашем случае -- к собрату по Учению.
> И причины/мотивы своих разъяснений  аз изложил в посте 274. См.? : )
> 
> Хотя если договаривать до упора, то надо бы всякому буддисту, претендующему на принадлежность к элите (особенно -- практикующему исключительно чтение Канона) показаться хотя бы раз хорошему психиатру на предмет признаков МДП, мегаломании и т.п. Серьёзно говорю...


Да я тоже вчера думал о сострадании. Но где уверенность, что человек которого я "назидаю" воспримет моё сострадание как сострадание? Где уверенность, что назидая, поучая чужого человека, которого мы даже не знаем в жизни , не знаем его психики, характера, не навредим ни ему, ни сами себе. 
Вот судя по постам Кайто он выразился что вы хам, и что-то там ему ещё не понравилось. Можно конечно домыслить, но скорее ваше "сострадание", он воспринял без пользы для себя. А может даже как занудство, как когда-то я ( хотя именно сейчас я вроде на вашей стороне). 
Так в чем польза вашего сострадания-если нет результата? В удовлетворении проделанного, самолюбовании, надежде на авось?
Может быть и нет никакого сострадания, а есть одно большое и могучее Эго любящее всех назидать, исправлять, обучать, показать своё знание предмета...или просто скуки ради, чем именно я сейчас и занимаюсь.
Ведь смотрите что получается: мы отказываем человеку в его претензии ( я вообще считаю что он в прелести) на эгалитарность, мотивируя тем что нет с его стороны доказательств, а сами убеждаем себя в наличии сострадания. Но спроси меня показать его-будут также одни слова.

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (05.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Может быть и нет никакого сострадания, а есть одно большое и могучее Эго любящее всех назидать, исправлять, обучать, показать своё знание предмета...или просто скуки ради


 :Smilie:  Спасибо, Максим, я об этом тоже хотел написать, но вижу у вас отлично получается проанализировать этот аспект.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да я тоже вчера думал о сострадании. Но где уверенность, что человек которого я "назидаю" воспримет моё сострадание как сострадание? Где уверенность, что назидая, поучая чужого человека, которого мы даже не знаем в жизни , не знаем его психики, характера, не навредим ни ему, ни сами себе. 
> Вот судя по постам Кайто он выразился что вы хам, и что-то там ему ещё не понравилось. Можно конечно домыслить, но скорее ваше "сострадание", он воспринял без пользы для себя. А может даже как занудство, как когда-то я ( хотя именно сейчас я вроде на вашей стороне). 
> Так в чем польза вашего сострадания-если нет результата? В удовлетворении проделанного, самолюбовании, надежде на авось?
> Может быть и нет никакого сострадания, а есть одно большое и могучее Эго любящее всех назидать, исправлять, обучать, показать своё знание предмета...или просто скуки ради, чем именно я сейчас и занимаюсь.
> Ведь смотрите что получается: мы отказываем человеку в его претензии ( я вообще считаю что он в прелести) на эгалитарность, мотивируя тем что нет с его стороны доказательств, а сами убеждаем себя в наличии сострадания. Но спроси меня показать его-будут также одни слова.


Да, люди не любят, когда им показывают/разъясняют их ошибки. Но нет другого способа помочь человеку, исповедующему, вроде бы, Дхамму, чем-то, кроме объяснений его ошибок или ознакомления его с базовыми текстами, касающимися тех или иных норм/понятий, которые им нарушаются.
В этом смысле я сделал то, что и как смог. Минимальная польза -- разобрались, надеюсь, с "избранностью"... Хотя и в этом я не уверен.
Если же нет -- остаётся рассчитывать только на то, что со временем, после обстоятельного общения здесь, у него эти дела хотя бы не усугубятся.

Вы же, взявшись (_развлекаясь, скуки ради, да?_) осуждать мою персону (классический _аргументум ад хоминем_) и бездоказательно подвергнув сомнению мою искренность и желание помочь, способствуете сохранению у него убеждения в его правоте, в которой, как понимаю, сами сомневаетесь. Для Вас это -- нормально и правильно? Просто обращаю внимание, почти без надежды на понимание...

Скверно ещё одно: вместо принятия к сведению вороха аргументов, ему предложенных, он методично извращает сказанное ему, подменяя предметы обсуждения и защищаясь от несладкой правды.
Могу все эти дела аналитически разложить, показав его т.н. самозащитные виляния, но не вижу смысла, даже если он это попросит...
Что касается моего "хамства", так фольклорное "как рыбой -- об стол" означает просто-напросто "бесполезно" и может свидетельствовать лишь о некотором моём огорчении итогами общения.

В итоге -- в очередной раз убедился, что есть люди, которым бессмысленно даже пытаться помогать, ибо они, пусть и ставя спасибы, начинают беззаветно врать, передёргивать, искажать, проецировать... Но для этого нужно было пообщаться, что и произошло.

(Ложь же -- штука очень показательная. См. цитату ниже.)

*Мусавада сутта: Ложь*
Так было сказано Благословенным, сказано Арахантом, и так я слышала:
«Нет такого злодеяния, которого не мог бы осуществить тот, кто совершает этот проступок, я говорю вам. Какой проступок? Произнесение намеренной лжи». Таково значение того, что сказал Благословенный. И в отношении этого было сказано:

«*Тот, кто врёт, кто совершает этот проступок, 
Тот не заботится о следующем мире.
Нет такого зла, которого он не мог бы совершить»*.
Это также было сутью того, что сказал Благословенный, и так я слышала.

_Перевод SV._
При этом никакого вреда, кроме уязвления его самости (что сам вредом не считаю, ибо хотя бы иногда необходимо слышать правду о себе и своём апломбе) я ему не причинил. А что не показалось сладким, так есть такое простое двустишие:

Правды горькое лекарство,
липкой лести сладкий яд...

----------

Кайто Накамура (05.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Корректорская реплика: "эгалитарность" происходит от франц. égalité — равенство. В отличие от "элитарность"...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Корректорская реплика: "эгалитарность" происходит от франц. égalité — равенство. В отличие от "элитарность"...


Ага, это как с эзотерический/экзотерический.

----------

Пема Ванчук (05.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

:Big Grin: 

Хм. Что мы видим? А видим мы следующее... Непрошенный гуру и общественный психоаналитик никак не может успокоиться, порассуждаю и я, пожалуй, в предложенном формате...

Почему у Юй Кана такая бурная реакция на высказанные мной мысли? А по моему ясно, что сам же Юй Кан и страдает от чрезмерно развитого самомнения и по факту сам себя назначил на роль элиты, правда не заявляя об этом открыто (видимо, чтобы не нарушать некие принятые в сообществе конвенции).  :Smilie: 

Не совсем понятно что конкретно так его зацепило. Он обрушивается с шумной критикой на идеи элитаризма и гордости. С неоправданно резкой критикой. Не стал бы Юй Кан (а он человек умный, очень развитый, это мы все знаем) так бросаться в спор и подставляться, показывая собственные косяки с придушенной элитарностью (которые кажется только он и не замечает, а всем это прекрасно видно  :Wink:  ) Не думаю, что сами по себе эти мои посты могли вызвать такую бурю эмоций. Боюсь тут причина глубже. 

_Дальше просто рассуждения, без претензий на окончательный вердикт_  :Cool: 

По моему Юй Кана по-настоящему бесит то, что я говорю о своих успехах в практике. А он об этом сказать и не может. Может потому что нет у него успехов-то, о которых он мог бы спокойно сообщить, несмотря на годы, потраченные на практику?  :Wink:  Вот в чем может быть причина ревности. 

Казалось бы - ну есть успехи и есть. Ну и хорошо. Успехи в практике это вообще-то никакой не эксклюзив. Хотя насколько я понимаю существует негласная конвенция - отрицать таковые у конкретных живых собеседников (не совсем понятно с этим, но это другой разговор). Или скажем - человек говорит, что у него есть успехи, а ты не веришь (так тебе кажется). Ну не веришь и не веришь. Тоже ведь не проблема. В чем же тогда драма? 

А драма Юй Кана, вероятно, в том, что Юй Кан как раз и чувствует интуитивно, что я про свои успехи в практике говорю правду. (А я и говорю правду, кстати) Но он-то про себя точно знает, что его успехи скромные, уж всяко ниже, чем его же амбиции. Тут и случается с Юй Каном паника. Его такого замечательного, особенного и элитарного (а он в это верит свято в глубине анатты, хоть не замечает) - обошли там, где для него это болезненнее всего. Да как же так!? 

_Повторяю, это просто рассуждения, в предложенном формате непрошенного гурства и бесплатного спонтанного психоанализа. Не судите строго, если где-то неизящно выразил мысль. Я ведь не гуру, и не психоаналитик. Как и Юй Кан._  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Шавырин (05.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> По моему Юй Кана по-настоящему бесит то, что я говорю о своих успехах в практике. А он об этом сказать и не может. Может потому что нет у него успехов-то, о которых он мог бы спокойно сообщить, несмотря на годы, потраченные на практику?  Вот в чем может быть причина ревности. 
> 
> Казалось бы - ну есть успехи и есть. Ну и хорошо. Успехи в практике это вообще-то никакой не эксклюзив. Хотя насколько я понимаю существует негласная конвенция - отрицать таковые у конкретных живых собеседников (не совсем понятно с этим, но это другой разговор). Или скажем - человек говорит, что у него есть успехи, а ты не веришь (так тебе кажется). Ну не веришь и не веришь. Тоже ведь не проблема. В чем же тогда драма? 
> 
> А драма Юй Кана, вероятно, в том, что Юй Кан как раз и чувствует интуитивно, что я про свои успехи в практике говорю правду. (А я и говорю правду, кстати) Но он-то про себя точно знает, что его успехи скромные, уж всяко ниже, чем его же амбиции. Тут и случается с Юй Каном паника. Его такого замечательного, особенного и элитарного (а он в это верит свято в глубине анатты, хоть не замечает) - обошли там, где для него это болезненнее всего. Да как же так!?


Ну так поведайте нам о Ваших элитных успехах в Вашей элитной практике. Снизойдите до нас, Ярослав. Я, кстати, отчего-то знаю, что Вы- Ярослав и Вы из Одессы, можете это относить к моим успехам в практике :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Такие расклады как в посте 92 называются психологическими проекциями.
Сплошное враньё, блеф и, к тому же, самообман... Печально это всё, особенно -- в свете Дхаммы.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну так поведайте нам о Ваших элитных успехах в Вашей элитной практике. Снизойдите до нас, Ярослав. Я, кстати, отчего-то знаю, что Вы- Ярослав и Вы из Одессы, можете это относить к моим успехам в практике


Это уже пожалуй лишнее. Зачем я буду вам что-то в подробностях рассказывать, ещё и в таком формате разговора - обмена обвинениями и спонтанного сетевого психоанализа? И почему у вас такой интерес к этим подробностям? 

Кстати извините, ваша жизнь например меня не касается, кто вы как вас зовут и откуда - по моему несколько странно выяснять это о сетевых собеседниках. Вам не кажется?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это уже пожалуй лишнее. Зачем я буду вам что-то в подробностях рассказывать, ещё и в таком формате разговора - обмена обвинениями и спонтанного сетевого психоанализа? И почему у вас такой интерес к этим подробностям?


Это естественный интерес. Когда человек хвастается чем-то (например, что он умеет рисовать, или говорить по-японски, или гипнотизировать куриц), просьба о демонстрации от собеседников последует практически всегда. Понятно, что если все достижения ограничиваются фантомным ощущением принадлежности к некоей элите, то продемонстрировать особо нечего. Но это не делает интерес собеседников чем-то странным или неподобающим.

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016)

----------


## sergey

А вот в тибетском буддизме есть ведь такие учения, что хинаяна - для низших личностей, махаяна - для более высших, тантра типа для тех, кто к ней готов, а дзогчен - для самых-самых. Тут есть участники форума последователи дзогчен, например члены Дзогчен Общины (ДО) ННР. Тоже своего рода претензия на элитарность. Но вроде никого от этого особо не колбасит. А почему вдруг заявление Накамуры об элитарности ПК вызвало такую реакцию?)

P.S. Насчет элитарности ПК я лично не знаю... В некотором смысле и "Война и мир" элитарна - кто-то поймёт, кто-то нет, и какая-нибудь высшая математика элитарна - кто-то поймёт, кто-то нет.) А сутты в ПК есть разные, например вот, что Будда говорит в ответ на слова Ананды об обусловленном возникновении:



> Там, Почтенный Ананда приблизился к Благословенному и, поклонившись ему, сел рядом. Когда он сидел, он обратился к Благословенному: «Удивительно, господин, поразительно, как глубоко это взаимозависимое происхождение, и как глубока его видимость, и, все же, оно кажется мне таким ясным, каким только может быть».
> [Будда:] “Не говори так, Ананда. Не говори так. Глубоко это зависимое происхождение, и глубока его видимость. Это от непонимания и не проникновения в Дхамму, что это поколение подобно спутанному мотку пряжи, узловатому клубку нити, переплетенному тростнику, что оно не может выйти за пределы [круга] рождений и смертей, за пределы миров лишений и скорби, за пределы низших миров.


А есть сутты, которые по-моему могут быть понятны многим, наример Сигаловада сутта: http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn31.htm

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016), Фил (06.02.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Я сейчас послушала дискуссию нашей типа оппозиции на известном радио и внезапно поняла,что русские тхеравадины жутко похожи на русских либералов.  Вроде все по отдельности нормальные люди и слова говорят правильные, а вместе ни скооперироваться, ни завоевать публику не могут, а каждый только на себя одеяло тянет под прикрытием высоких целей.  В итоге ничего более или менее значительное сделать не удается.


На мой взгляд вы выделили, подчеркнули разобщенность, но это только одна сторона. А в общем-то, если посмотреть с другой, то. Есть группа тхеравадинов в СПб. Проводят церемонии, ретриты, регулярно к ним приезжают монахи (раньше по крайней мере приезжали), с ними поддерживают связь и общаются несколько русских монахов. Поддерживают сайт, перевели много сутт. Вот сотрудничество группы русских тхеравадинов. Есть московская группа, тоже вроде регулярно собираются, делают переводы, делали сборники "служебные", тоже монахов приглашают или по крайней мере приезжают монахи. Есть сайт dhamma.ru, где тоже - переводы группы людей, которые сотрудничают совместно. Например Дмитрий Ивахненко (Ассаджи) вместе с Bahupada (имени не знаю) ряд сутт совместно перевели, обсуждаются переводы буддийских понятий, есть большой глоссарий с обсуждением разных терминов - на форуме. Есть группа на Facebook, где люди, в том числе и вы, выкладывают переводы. И все эти группы так или иначе между собой взаимодействуют, по крайней мере кто-то из этих групп друг с другом. Тут на форуме совместные обсуждения ведутся. Так что как-то жизнь идет, в том числе переводы делаются.

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот в тибетском буддизме есть ведь такие учения, что хинаяна - для низших личностей, махаяна - для более высших, тантра типа для тех, кто к ней готов, а дзогчен - для самых-самых. Тут есть участники форума последователи дзогчен, например члены Дзогчен Общины (ДО) ННР. Тоже своего рода претензия на элитарность. Но вроде никого от этого особо не колбасит. А почему вдруг заявление Накамуры об элитарности ПК вызвало такую реакцию?)


Вот опять: как умудряетесь прочесть не то, что было не раз написано (на этот раз -- Накамурой и Накамуре), а что-то необсуждавшееся?

Накамура утверждает элитарность не столько ПК как такового, а прежде всего -- собственную избранность/элитарность, духовночувственность (намекая при этом на некие собственные успехи, обретённые им при чтении сутт ака в практике без практики), расширяя это до неких "мы" и надменно веселясь при этом по поводу "большинства" или "широких масс, ха-ха"...



> А просто они не для всех. Вообще Дхамма не для всех. Только часть людей способны оценить величие Дхаммы, изложенной в Суттах Никай, для нас Благословенный и передавал Святую Дхамму, мы небольшая часть избранных, элита, люди с духовным чувством.  А большинство просто _суетятся на этом берегу_  Широкие массы, ха-ха))...кто какую камму накопил...

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот в тибетском буддизме есть ведь такие учения, что хинаяна - для низших личностей, махаяна - для более высших, тантра типа для тех, кто к ней готов, а дзогчен - для самых-самых. Тут есть участники форума последователи дзогчен, например члены Дзогчен Общины (ДО) ННР. Тоже своего рода претензия на элитарность. Но вроде никого от этого особо не колбасит. А почему вдруг заявление Накамуры об элитарности ПК вызвало такую реакцию?


Потому что в тайском буддизме нет таких учений об элитарности ПК, а есть о том, что Будда ни от кого ничего не утаил, т.е. Дхарма, наоборот, эгалитарна. Хотя я в принципе не против того, чтобы ПК считали наивысшим учением.

И ещё, учение Дзогчен — это конечно наивысшее учение, но любой появившийся на форуме «дзогченпа», который будет намекать на свою элитарность и несуществующие достижения, думаю, вызовет аналогичные эмоции.

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.02.2016), Фил (06.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (06.02.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Вот опять: как умудряетесь прочесть не то, что было не раз написано (на этот раз -- Накамурой и Накамуре), а что-то необсуждавшееся?


А тут особо умудряться-то не нужно, аналогия напрашивается на мой взгляд. 





> Накамура утверждает элитарность не ПК как такового, а прежде всего -- собственную избранность/элитарность, духовночувственность (намекая при этом на некие собственные успехи, обретённые им при чтении сутт ака в практике без практики), расширяя это до неких "мы" и надменно веселясь при этом по поводу "большинства" или "широких масс, ха-ха"...


Ну, если эти слова вас так задевают... Вот даже отдельную тему выделили для обсуждения, так что возможность дальнейшего обсуждения для желающих есть.)

----------


## sergey

> И ещё, учение Дзогчен — это конечно наивысшее учение, но любой появившийся на форуме «дзогченпа», который будет намекать на свою элитарность и несуществующие достижения, думаю, вызовет аналогичные эмоции.


Я вспомнил, что какие-то обсуждения на эту тему все-таки возникали на БФ. 
P.S. в смысле - с критикой "претензий на элитарность", или, так скажу - где-то вокруг этой темы.

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.02.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Потому что в тайском буддизме нет таких учений об элитарности ПК, а есть о том, что Будда ни от кого ничего не утаил, т.е. Дхарма, наоборот, эгалитарна. Хотя я в принципе не против того, чтобы ПК считали наивысшим учением.


Само понятие "элитарность" не уверен, что хорошо тут подходит, но вообще-то есть сутты о то, что Дхамму понимают далеко не все. Вот, например:



> – «…мало тех существ, которым удаётся увидеть Татхагату. Куда больше тех существ, которым не удаётся увидеть его».
> (АН 1.338)
> 
> ***
> – «…мало тех существ, которым удаётся услышать Дхамму и Винаю, которые были провозглашены Татхагатой. Куда больше тех, которым не удаётся услышать этого».
> 
> (АН 1.339)
> ***
> – «…мало тех существ, которые, услышав Дхамму, удерживают её в уме. Куда больше тех, которые, услышав Дхамму, не удерживают её в уме».
> ...


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...7-sutta-sv.htm

А насчет восхваления себя, в Саппуриса сутте говорится например:



> ...
>  И далее, недостойный человек, когда его не спрашивают, раскрывает свои достоинства, не говоря уже о случае, когда его спрашивают. Более того, будучи спрошенным, под давлением расспросов, он из тех, кто говорит о своих достоинствах полностью и в деталях, без упущений, не сдерживая себя. О такой личности вы можете знать: "Это - недостойный человек".
> ...
> И далее, достойный человек, когда его спрашивают, не раскрывает  свои достоинства, не говоря уже о случае, когда его не спрашивают. Более того, будучи спрошенным, под давлением расспросов, он из тех, кто говорит о своих достоинствах  не полностью, не в деталях, с упущениями, сдерживая себя. О такой личности вы можете знать: "Это - достойный человек".
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (06.02.2016), Жека (06.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016), Кеин (08.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А тут особо умудряться-то не нужно, аналогия напрашивается на мой взгляд.


Может, разумнее/плодотворнее будет, всё же, гнать в хвост и в гриву такие кривые аналогии и учиться, учиться и учиться читать внимательнее и отвечать сообразнее?




> Ну, если эти слова вас так задевают... Вот даже отдельную тему выделили для обсуждения, так что возможность дальнейшего обсуждения для желающих есть.)


Уже не раз объяснял в форуме, что то, чем занимаюсь тут, -- делюсь своими знаниями, некоторым опытом или доступной инфой, стараясь помочь ошибающимся, как умею.
Что объяснял коротким постом и в этой теме...

Если же (дальше -- не просто зеркалка) Вас лично так задевают мои слова, то прощаю Вам это, не успев даже обидеться. : )
Отчего и пытаюсь _аргументированно_ (т.е. с цитатами, а не на основе аналогий без особого умудрения) объяснить несуразность некот. Ваших постов.

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Вспомнилась фраза японского классика:



> "Человек больше всего гордится тем, чего у него нет", Акутагава Рюноскэ

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Давайте может поделимся, кого какая сутта наиболее вдохновляет. Само название темы к этому подводит  :Smilie: 

Для меня это, на данный момент -  Дхаммапада с комментариями Ачарьи Буддхагхосы.

----------

sergey (06.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> …
> И далее, недостойный человек, когда его не спрашивают, раскрывает свои достоинства…
> …


Т.е. говорить о наличии у себя достижений — это признак недостойного человека, так?

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.02.2016), Юй Кан (06.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Само понятие "элитарность" не уверен, что хорошо тут подходит, но вообще-то есть сутты о то, что Дхамму понимают далеко не все.


Есть и проще/короче сформулированное Буддой касательно причин закрытости Дхаммы для большинства:

[...]«Дхамма, [ныне] мною постигнутая, глубока, сложна для понимания, трудна для осознания, умиротворённа, чиста, лежит за пределами всех суждений, утончённа и доступна лишь мудрым. А это поколенье [людей] увлекается [лишь] привязанностями, побуждается и услаждается [только] привязанностями. Для поколенья [людей,] увлечённых [лишь] привязанностями, влекомых и услаждающихся привязанностями, трудно будет понять зависимость возникновения одного от другого. Кроме того, [достигнутое мною] состояние слишком труднопостижимо, [ибо оно суть] рас-творение всех порождений ума, отказ от всех обретений, прекращение жажды, бесстрастие, угасание [самости] и Освобождение. Буде же стану я наставлять Дхамме, а другие меня не поймут, это будет обременительным, изнурительным для меня».
[...]
Столь сокрытое, глубокое, тонкое, сложное для понимания, всему [привычному] противоречащее
не воспримут страстям предающиеся, объятые тьмы покровом.[...]
Благословенный, мир озирая Пробуждённого оком, узрел существ, чьи глаза лишь чуть припорошены пылью, и тех, чьи глаза запорошены ею [вовсе], тех, чьи способности незаурядны и тех, у кого ничтожны они; тех, кто наделён благими признаками, и тех, у кого они вовсе отсутствуют; тех, кого наставить легко, и тех, кого — трудно; некоторых же он увидел страдающими от позора и унижений в мире другом..

Узрев это всё, он ответствовал Брахме Сахампати гатхой:

Двери в Бессмертье открыты для тех, кто слышит. Так пусть же они проявят свои убеждения.
Предвидя трудности, о Брахма, я не [решался] людям давать благородную, возвышенную Дхамму.
Откуда, опять же, выкроить себе аллюзий на значок"Избранный Истинный Элитист" можно (кто запретит человеку самому себе нос задирать повыше?), но глупость же это и тормоз для практики...

----------

Жека (06.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Это естественный интерес. Когда человек хвастается чем-то (например, что он умеет рисовать, или говорить по-японски, или гипнотизировать куриц),


Я не согласен с тем, что сообщение об успехах конкретно в практике Дхаммы это такое уж хвастовство. По моему это обычное сообщение о нормальных событиях, не эксклюзивных никоим образом. Вопросы тут на мой взгляд могут быть к людям, которые на это бурно реагируют. 

Пример. Большинство взрослых людей работают. И вот человек где-то на форуме пишет между делом - "иду я на работу/с работы".. - на это другой человек, безработный волею каммы и судеб, может бурно отреагировать - ах ты гад! на работу он ходит! а кругом кризис! сколько людей работу потеряли! это он специально чтобы перед нами хвастаться, а мы значит безработные! а ты докажи что ходишь, гад! а может он и не ходит никуда! а говорит что на работу идет, чтобы похвастаться!




> просьба о демонстрации от собеседников последует практически всегда.


Что значит демонстрация в применении к успеху в духовной практике? Это же не цирк с загипнотизированными курями  :Big Grin:  Вообще странная постановка вопроса и странные сравнения. 




> Понятно, что если все достижения ограничиваются фантомным ощущением принадлежности к некоей элите, то продемонстрировать особо нечего.


Хм. Большинство духовных успехов в обычном случае это не что-то демонстрируемое. Они происходят в частной жизни. Например не мог человек соблюдать панча-силу а потом практиковал и вот уже может. Успех? Успех. Почему не сообщить добрым людям и недобрым заодно что вот други, садху! садху! Дхамма действует. 




> Но это не делает интерес собеседников чем-то странным или неподобающим.


Интерес понятен. Все мы люди, если за какими-то акками не скрываются наги, а люди существа любопытные, и это нормально.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А вот в тибетском буддизме есть ведь такие учения, что хинаяна - для низших личностей, махаяна - для более высших, тантра типа для тех, кто к ней готов, а дзогчен - для самых-самых. Тут есть участники форума последователи дзогчен, например члены Дзогчен Общины (ДО) ННР. Тоже своего рода претензия на элитарность. Но вроде никого от этого особо не колбасит. А почему вдруг заявление Накамуры об элитарности ПК вызвало такую реакцию?)


Да, по моему это примеры привычной элитарности, которые достаточно привычны, чтобы быть своего рода исключениями в рамках системы конвенций, защищающих идеи эгалитарности.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот в тибетском буддизме есть ведь такие учения, что хинаяна - для низших личностей, махаяна - для более высших, тантра типа для тех, кто к ней готов ...


В Тантре новых переводов (Сарма)  пренебрежительное отношение к Хинаяне (не путать с южными традициями Тхеравады) и тем более к Парамитаяне (Махаяна Сутры) - коренное падение.

п.с. допишу, что и негативно отзываться о других традициях, в том числе и о Тхераваде, также коренное падение. Особенно если это делается с целью возвысить себя.

----------

sergey (06.02.2016), Фил (06.02.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Давайте может поделимся, кого какая сутта наиболее вдохновляет. Само название темы к этому подводит 
> 
> Для меня это, на данный момент -  Дхаммапада с комментариями Ачарьи Буддхагхосы.


Пожалуй, чулаведалла сутта.

----------

sergey (06.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016), Монферран (06.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Для меня это, на данный момент -  Дхаммапада с комментариями Ачарьи Буддхагхосы.


Английский перевод историй происхождения строф Дхаммапады, из Комментария к ней:
http://www.ancient-buddhist-texts.ne...ends/index.htm

Мне в Комментарии к Дхаммападе нравятся жизненные истории из практики.
Причем истории достоверные, перекликающиеся с суттами.
Эти истории передавались монахами из поколения в поколение, затем были записаны в старой цейлонской Аттхакатхе на старосингальском (ныне не сохранившейся), и Буддхагхоса в пятом веке перевел их на язык пали.

Собственно, и весь остальной Комментарий (Аттхакатха) во многом является переложением старой цейлонской Аттхакатхи.
См. http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_ch2.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> На мой взгляд вы выделили, подчеркнули разобщенность, но это только одна сторона. А в общем-то, если посмотреть с другой, то. Есть группа тхеравадинов в СПб. Проводят церемонии, ретриты, регулярно к ним приезжают монахи (раньше по крайней мере приезжали), с ними поддерживают связь и общаются несколько русских монахов. Поддерживают сайт, перевели много сутт. Вот сотрудничество группы русских тхеравадинов. Есть московская группа, тоже вроде регулярно собираются, делают переводы, делали сборники "служебные", тоже монахов приглашают или по крайней мере приезжают монахи. Есть сайт dhamma.ru, где тоже - переводы группы людей, которые сотрудничают совместно. Например Дмитрий Ивахненко (Ассаджи) вместе с Bahupada (имени не знаю) ряд сутт совместно перевели, обсуждаются переводы буддийских понятий, есть большой глоссарий с обсуждением разных терминов - на форуме. Есть группа на Facebook, где люди, в том числе и вы, выкладывают переводы. И все эти группы так или иначе между собой взаимодействуют, по крайней мере кто-то из этих групп друг с другом. Тут на форуме совместные обсуждения ведутся. Так что как-то жизнь идет, в том числе переводы делаются.


Да, но охват всех этих активностей  - мизерный, к сожалению. Для элиты )

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

А из сутт мне нравится Чхачхакка сутта http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn148.htm

Одна из немногих, удостоенная названия "учение, прекрасное в начале, прекрасное в середине, прекрасное в конце, и дух его, и буква, ... исполненная в совершенстве чистая праведная жизнь".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пожалуй, чуладведалла сутта.


Ну нет же такой сутты и не будет, если не исправить... %)

----------


## Жека

Меня невероятно вдохновляет Сутта Ниагара,  Тхерагатха и Тхеригатха, Махапариниббана сутта, Сатипаттхана сутта. И многие другие.

----------

sergey (06.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну нет же такой сутты и не будет, если не исправить... %)


Как правильно название этой сутты написать ?
 а то и вправду не находится.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как правильно название этой сутты написать ?
>  а то и вправду не находится.


Чулаведалла сутта.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Как правильно название этой сутты написать ?
>  а то и вправду не находится.


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Т.е. говорить о наличии у себя достижений — это признак недостойного человека, так?


Не всегда и не обязательно. Если вернуться к сутте, там говорится о том, что и достойный человек может говорить о своих достоинствах, например когда его спрашивают. А почему говорить о своих достоинствах плохо? Например потому, что это может быть из корыстных целей, из себялюбия и т.д. Но есть ведь сутты, где Будда говорит о своих достижениях, например большая сутта львиного рыка. Есть сутта, например, где Сарипутта говорит о своих достижениях - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm. И т.д.

Если вы всё ещё ведете к обсуждению слов Накамуры, да, я считаю, что называть себя элитой и насмехаться на тем, что кто-то якобы не входит в эту якобы элиту - не очень красиво и не очень правильно (некрасиво и неправильно). Но вы же посмотрите на то, как это было сказано, и по какому поводу это было сказано. Обсуждался перевод сутт. Тут пришел один человек и стал пренебрежительно и издевательски высказываться о суттах:



> Я бы лично сказал, что буддийские сутты и сутры в массе своей занудны и никак не рассчитаны на чтение нонешним человеком.





> Йен: Мне и самому нравится зайти вечерком в монастырь, посидеть и послушать как монахи тексты декламируют, хорошо развивает сосредоточение )
> Денис Евгеньев: Усыпляет, Вы хотели сказать?





> Воистину! Ещё и тогда они были не для всех, а теперь их целевая аудитория совсем ничтожна из-за неадекватного представления информации.


Затем другой человек начинает критиковать сутты



> А так -- сутты, в сравнении с махаянскими сутрами, очень сухие, что называется -- без изысков и... страстей : ).





> Сутты -- не средство передачи особых чувств (класса упомянутых Фобоса и Деймоса : ), а очень рациональные методические указания: ЧТО и КАК. Всё сухо, методично, по полочкам.


Я считаю, что высказывания Юй Кана не соответствуют действительности (если брать корпус сутт в целом). Есть сутты поэтические, есть сутты краткие, где делается некое содержательное утверждение или некие содержательные утверждения, для понимания которых, как я полагаю, требуется или постижение неких глубоких вещей, или,  в каких-то ситуациях опыт самонаблюдения и т.д. Есть сутты с замечательными риторическими оборотами, с тонкими логическими конструкциями, есть сутты, где Будда восклицает по поводу каких-то значимых событий (Удана) и т.д. и т.д.

И вот Накамура отвечает, что не каждый может оценить сутты ПК. Я вижу в этом защиту сутт. И потом уже развивается это обсуждение и Накамура произносит слова про элиту - со смайликами, что можно понимать, как некую отчасти и шутку. И тут уже начинается обсуждение Накамуры.)

P.S. Денис Евгеньев привел тут ссылку на обсуждение слов Накамуры на форуме сайта theravada.ru. По-моему неплохое, интересное обсуждение на данный момент там было.

----------

Жека (07.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2016), Монферран (06.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Красиво!
Вы (говоря собирательно) только не вздумайте обижаться и оскорбляться. Ведь чему учил Бхагаван? Никакую дхарму не стоить считать своею. Тогда наступит нирвана или по крайней мере приятное пребывание в брахмавихарах,--заместо писания длинных, доказательных постов со многая цитаты.

----------

Жека (07.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (18.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Пример. Большинство взрослых людей работают. И вот человек где-то на форуме пишет между делом - "иду я на работу/с работы".. - на это другой человек, безработный волею каммы и судеб, может бурно отреагировать - ах ты гад! на работу он ходит! а кругом кризис! сколько людей работу потеряли! это он специально чтобы перед нами хвастаться, а мы значит безработные! а ты докажи что ходишь, гад! а может он и не ходит никуда! а говорит что на работу идет, чтобы похвастаться!


Пример- на форуме копирайтеров Ярослав пишет, что он-де самый лучший, элитарный копирайтер. Тогда у остальных копирайтеров на форуме может возникнуть справедливый вопрос- а чем ты, мил человек, элитарен или лучше нас? Может текстики свои покажи или еще что...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Затем другой человек начинает критиковать сутты
> 
> Я считаю, что высказывания Юй Кана не соответствуют действительности (если брать корпус сутт в целом). Есть сутты поэтические, есть сутты краткие, где делается некое содержательное утверждение или некие содержательные утверждения, для понимания которых, как я полагаю, требуется или постижение неких глубоких вещей, или,  в каких-то ситуациях опыт самонаблюдения и т.д. Есть сутты с замечательными риторическими оборотами, с тонкими логическими конструкциями, есть сутты, где Будда восклицает по поводу каких-то значимых событий (Удана) и т.д. и т.д.




Теряюсь уже от Вашей зацикленности на фразах, вынутых из контекста. Хотя так -- уже чуть лучше, чем беззастенчивые передёргивания или подмены, как было в посте 21.
Объяснял ведь уже, что у меня, если читать внимательно, было о другом: см. пост 28.

Кроме того, цитировать чужие высказывания, дёрнутые из контекста, без ссылок на оригинал (как в посте, на который отвечаю) -- непорядочно, если не просто бесчестно. Не делайте так больше, пожалуйста.




> И вот Накамура отвечает, что не каждый может оценить сутты ПК. Я вижу в этом защиту сутт. И потом уже развивается это обсуждение и Накамура произносит слова про элиту - со смайликами, что можно понимать, как некую отчасти и шутку. И тут уже начинается обсуждение Накамуры.)


У Накамуры со смайликами вообще гораздо лучше, чем, к примеру, но не только, -- с исполнением четвёртого из обетов панча силы (о воздержании от неправдивых слов).
Потому обсуждение Накамуры началось даже не с его присловутой "элитности/избранности", о какой в текстах ПК не удалось ничего сыскать и Вам.
А с демонстративной, наряду с элитной позой, надменности его высказывания, лишённом напрочь сострадания или любви, о которых сказано и в ПК... См. пост. 41. С чем Вы благополучно и мягенько [мол, "не очень красиво и не очень правильно (некрасиво и неправильно)"] согласились, тут же практически оправдав эту не шибко оченную красоту и правильность приглашением: "посмотрите на то, как это было сказано, и по какому поводу это было сказано".
В итоге, чего хотелось, то и доказалось: славный Накамура, при всём том, что поначудил, -- ни больше, ни меньше, а отважный защитник сутт ПК, подвергшийся чуть не истязаниям в БФ.
Вы лукаво подтасовываете факты, трактуя их весьма привольно... Зачем это делаете, уже не в первый раз?

Хм... Простой факт, Вам, мож быть, неизвестный? Не цени я сутт, независимо от моего их восприятия как сухих (в сравнении с сутрами) -- стал бы я их переводить, занимаясь этим не первый год чуть не ежедневно по неск. часов? : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (07.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> да, я считаю, что называть себя элитой и насмехаться на тем, что кто-то якобы не входит в эту якобы элиту - не очень красиво и не очень правильно (некрасиво и неправильно). Но вы же посмотрите на то, как это было сказано, и по какому поводу это было сказано. Обсуждался перевод сутт. Тут пришел один человек и стал пренебрежительно и издевательски высказываться о суттах


Да... Вопрос элитарности/эгалитарности Сутт это отдельная тема и не думаю что в этой обстановке.. излишне.. оживленной.. дискуссии стоит её развивать. Но надо заметить. Что когда на _буддийском_ форуме звучат открыто как бы между делом брошенные пренебрежительные фразы в адрес _буддийских_ Святых Писаний, участники беседы не реагируют на это ни агрессивно ни эмоционально ни оживленно. А как только разговор касается элитарности, тут же вам и агрессия и эмоции и оживление. 

В первом случае по умолчанию считается, что человек имеет право на личное мнение и право его высказать, а во втором следует бурная реакция с обвинениями, допросом и хамскими комментариями. 

По моему это неплохой шанс отследить разного рода негласные конвенции, под влиянием которых мы находимся, сами того не осознавая. Все ли они имеют прочное основание в Учении Будды? А может некоторые из них не так уж однозначны, имеют совсем другие источники? А может эти источники сомнительны?  :Cool:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Само понятие "элитарность" не уверен, что хорошо тут подходит, но вообще-то есть сутты о то, что Дхамму понимают далеко не все. Вот, например:


Ну да. Смысл этих, а также многих других цитат на эту тему, если выражать его на современном русском языке - Дхамма очень высока, драгоценна и доступна не всем, следовательно - она элитарна, а как ещё это можно понять? Или найдите другое слово,  :Smilie:  которое не будет пугать, если вдруг (вот ведь впечатлительные граждане!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) слово элитарность звучит пугающе  :Smilie: 

а если Дхамма элитарна, то те люди, которые её понимают и ценят, с интересом изучают, это и есть элита. Что тут такого особенного? Неужели у кого-то на самом деле разрыв шаблона? Простая же логика.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

У меня разрыв шаблона, когда представляю себе элиту из миллионов азиатов. Все "понимают, ценят и с интересом изучают" Дхарму.

----------

Ассаджи (10.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (07.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто две улыбки, не считая смайлика на картинке...





("А теперь представь, что ты — мировая элита")

----------

Ассаджи (10.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (08.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Или найдите другое слово,  которое не будет пугать, если вдруг (вот ведь впечатлительные граждане! ) слово элитарность звучит пугающе 
> 
> .


Есть прекрасное слово Арья,* но*: согласитесь,  самообозначение себя как Арья, только на основе принятия Прибежища и чтения Дхаммы - прозвучит както не естественно, особенно из уст упасака, и ведь даже не анагарика.

----------

Кайто Накамура (08.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (08.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.02.2016), Юй Кан (08.02.2016)

----------


## Кеин

> Давайте может поделимся, кого какая сутта наиболее вдохновляет. Само название темы к этому подводит 
> 
> Для меня это, на данный момент -  Дхаммапада с комментариями Ачарьи Буддхагхосы.


Алагаддупама сутта

----------

Ассаджи (10.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Наиболее вдохновляющее наставление из сутт: "Вот подножья деревьев, вот пустые хижины. Медитируйте, не откладывайте на потом, иначе позже будете сожалеть об этом".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2016), Жека (16.02.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

> Наиболее вдохновляющее наставление из сутт: "Вот подножья деревьев, вот пустые хижины. Медитируйте, не откладывайте на потом, иначе позже будете сожалеть об этом".


Дополняя уже обсуждаемое, считаю,  что все же медитация должна идти после нравственности. Иначе практика может превратиться в дом без фундамента. Человек может быть нравственно необустроен, в плохих отношениях с близкими и другими людьми, но рассуждать о высоких сферах и джанах. В таком случае медитация может сыграть как усилитель гордыни. Мол, они там обычные семейные миряне,  а я медитирую,  я выше этой суеты. 

Что касается вдохновенности сутт, то меня вдохновляют Карания метта сутта (http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/snp1-8.htm) и Махамангала сутта (http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/snp2-4.htm).

----------

Bahupada (16.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.02.2016), Кеин (16.02.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Дополняя уже обсуждаемое, считаю,  что все же медитация должна идти после нравственности. Иначе практика может превратиться в дом без фундамента. Человек может быть нравственно необустроен, в плохих отношениях с близкими и другими людьми, но рассуждать о высоких сферах и джанах. В таком случае медитация может сыграть как усилитель гордыни. Мол, они там обычные семейные миряне,  а я медитирую,  я выше этой суеты.


Буддизм - это прежде всего йога, т.е. Учение, учащее самоконтролю и самосовершенствованию. Нравственность, ведение святой жизни, не является целью в буддизме, это необходимые условия для развития осознанности и сосредоточения. Неправильно считать, что прежде чем приступать к практике осознанности и сосредоточения, нужно довести нравственность до уровня святости. Нужно устранить наиболее грубые помехи, и тогда уже с помощью практики осознанности и сосредоточения устранять тонкие помехи.

А что касается гордыни, то ее основой может быть и нравственность, мол вот я какой нравственный, а другие безнравственные. Сегодня только читал сутту на этот счет MN 29 http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.02.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

> Нужно устранить наиболее грубые помехи, и тогда уже с помощью практики осознанности и сосредоточения устранять тонкие помехи.


*Антарадхана*, я это и имел в виду. Незрелость и необустроенность личной жизни (в случае мирян) я рассматриваю как грубую помеху.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Буддизм - это прежде всего йога, т.е. Учение, учащее самоконтролю и самосовершенствованию. Нравственность, ведение святой жизни, не является целью в буддизме, это необходимые условия для развития осознанности и сосредоточения. Неправильно считать, что прежде чем приступать к практике осознанности и сосредоточения, нужно довести нравственность до уровня святости. Нужно устранить наиболее грубые помехи, и тогда уже с помощью практики осознанности и сосредоточения устранять тонкие помехи.
> 
> А что касается гордыни, то ее основой может быть и нравственность, мол вот я какой нравственный, а другие безнравственные. Сегодня только читал сутту на этот счет MN 29 http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


В этой Сутте Благословенный снова говорит о бхиккху, в их случае гордыня и гордость даже подлинными своими духовными достижениями на самом деле могут быть причиной помех в практике. В случае мирян дело обстоит иначе. Гордость своими подлинными духовными достижениями для мирянина вполне нормальна  :Smilie:  Если бы Благословенный считал иначе, он бы дал нам дополнительное правило, но он его не дал. Поэтому в этом вопросе следует трактовать Дхамму с осторожностью.  :Cool:  Не всё так уже однозначно, как мы привыкли считать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дмитрий Светлов (16.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> В этой Сутте Благословенный снова говорит о бхиккху, в их случае гордыня и гордость даже подлинными своими духовными достижениями на самом деле могут быть причиной помех в практике. В случае мирян дело обстоит иначе. Гордость своими подлинными духовными достижениями для мирянина вполне нормальна  Если бы Благословенный считал иначе, он бы дал нам дополнительное правило, но он его не дал. Поэтому в этом вопросе следует трактовать Дхамму с осторожностью.  Не всё так уже однозначно, как мы привыкли считать


Где вы все это берете?)

----------

Антарадхана (16.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В этой Сутте Благословенный снова говорит о бхиккху, в их случае гордыня и гордость даже подлинными своими духовными достижениями на самом деле могут быть причиной помех в практике. В случае мирян дело обстоит иначе. Гордость своими подлинными духовными достижениями для мирянина вполне нормальна  Если бы Благословенный считал иначе, он бы дал нам дополнительное правило, но он его не дал. Поэтому в этом вопросе следует трактовать Дхамму с осторожностью.  Не всё так уже однозначно, как мы привыкли считать


Будда нигде не говорил, что гордость -- это правильно и хорошо.
Потому такая манипуляция (монахам -- вредно, а мирянам -- полезно) называется индульгированием, т.е. выписыванием самому себе индульгенции на то или иное неблагое качество ума, речи, тела.
По сути это -- потакание своим слабостям/несовершенствам вместо искреннего стремления хотя бы не болтать о них вслух, выдавая их за нечто благое для мирянина...
Да, это всё и о гордости, которой всегда противопоставляется скромность/умеренность.

Если же занижена самооценка -- есть масса корректных/правильных (а не индульгативных) способов её повысить, прилагая усилия не для оправдания собственной спеси, а для совершенствования в том или ином деле. И это вопрос времени и терпения.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Где вы все это берете?)


Не уверен, что правильно понял ваш вопрос, сорри  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Где вы все это берете?)


Это бханте Топпер, начав с мудрого "Да, городость и самомнение это плохо. Да, Будда призывал с ними бороться...",  а зато дальше -- на экран текста о том, что, мол (в православной стране) -- гордость собственным буддизмом только на пользу.
Хотя речь-то шла и идёт не о гордости Дхаммой, а о полагании себя элитой даже не в Дхамме, а во всём мире). Такие дела...

----------

Пема Ванчук (17.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Не уверен, что правильно понял ваш вопрос, сорри


Ну Будда не говорил ничего подобного. 
Кстати, насчет бхикку. Будда однажды заметил, что даже если человек украшен и живет в доме, но при этом мудр - он отшельник, он бхикку. 
Нет никакого пути, кроме Восьмеричного, и гордость - mana, это всегда препятствие и помеха. Недаром говорится, что арахант не считает себя ни лучше, ни хуже других, ни таким же, как все.

----------


## Жека

> Это бханте Топпер, начав с мудрого "Да, городость и самомнение это плохо. Да, Будда призывал с ними бороться...",  а зато дальше -- на экран текста о том, что, мол (в православной стране) -- гордость собственным буддизмом только на пользу.
> Хотя речь-то шла и идёт не о гордости Дхаммой, а о полагании себя элитой даже не в Дхамме, а во всём мире). Такие дела...


Когда Дхамму воспринимают как религию, то всегда будет соревнования с другими религиями, сравнения и вражда. 
Но Дхамма - это не религия. Если человек постигает изменчивость всего, его зыбкость и бесконтрольность  - при чем тут религия? Какая гордость? О чем это вообще?

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Будда нигде не говорил, что гордость -- это правильно и хорошо.
> Потому такая манипуляция (монахам -- вредно, а мирянам -- полезно) называется индульгированием,.


Зачем передергивать? Я не говорю, что гордость полезна, но она нормальна, тем не менее. Это не то, чего надо панически бояться мирянам-ученикам Будды, особенно если речь идет о подлинных духовных достижениях.  :Smilie: 





> т.е. выписыванием самому себе индульгенции на то или иное неблагое качество ума, речи, тела.
> По сути это -- потакание своим слабостям/несовершенствам вместо искреннего стремления хотя бы не болтать о них вслух, выдавая их за нечто благое для мирянина...


Опять вы на меня нападаете с этими обвинениями  :Embarrassment:  Мне страшно вас читать, по моему вы что-то за меня домысливаете, неправильно понимаете то, что я говорю  :Embarrassment: 





> Да, это всё и о гордости, которой всегда противопоставляется скромность/умеренность.
> 
> Если же занижена самооценка -- есть масса корректных/правильных (а не индульгативных) способов её повысить, прилагая усилия не для оправдания собственной спеси, а для совершенствования в том или ином деле. И это вопрос времени и терпения.


Я призываю внимательнее и осторожнее трактовать Учение, не увлекаясь привычными интерпретациями, некоторые из которых вообще (давайте признаемся честно) могут происходить из неверного понимания или быть основанными на чужих, привнесенных (и порой сомнительных) идеях и влияниях, что в этом плохого?  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда Дхамму воспринимают как религию, то всегда будет соревнования с другими религиями, сравнения и вражда. 
> Но Дхамма - это не религия. Если человек постигает изменчивость всего, его зыбкость и бесконтрольность  - при чем тут религия? Какая гордость? О чем это вообще?


Сорь, но Дхамма -- это для ряда последователей и религия, основанная на вере (есть и наименование "идущий за счёт веры или -- верой").
Неужто не знаете этого или просто отрицаете? : )
А соперничество, невзирая на аниччу : ), -- всегда было, есть, будет. Но оно не может/не должно оправдывать спесь, гордость и проч.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зачем передергивать? Я не говорю, что гордость полезна, но она нормальна, тем не менее. Это не то, чего надо панически бояться мирянам-ученикам Будды, особенно если речь идет о подлинных духовных достижениях.


Говоря, что гордость для мирянина "вполне нормальна  :Smilie: ", Вы не говорите, что она является недобродетелью, о чём внятно говорил Будда, не делая никаких исключений для мирян или кого ещё. (По сути, Вы извращаете удобным для себя образом слова Будды.)
А стоит за этим не просто ля-ля-тополя (к чему Вы оченно склонны), а Ваше искреннее желание именовать ся элитой... Не забыли ещё, не отказались?
Так кто передёргивает?




> Опять вы на меня нападаете с этими обвинениями  Мне страшно вас читать, по моему вы что-то за меня домысливаете, неправильно понимаете то, что я говорю


Так кажется? Бывает...
Это просто правда, какая сладкой бывает очень редко.
Потому -- никаких обвинений, лишь констатация фактов.
При этом Вы в полном праве читать себе Канон, ничего не практикуя, гордить себя до упора персонально выделенной элитностью и порицать всех, ужасающих Вас простыми, как репа, вещами, вроде вреда от спеси и гордости... Это -- тоже уловки, нормальные, ага?




> Я призываю внимательнее и осторожнее трактовать Учение, не увлекаясь привычными интерпретациями, некоторые из которых вообще (давайте признаемся честно) могут происходить из неверного понимания или быть основанными на чужих, привнесенных (и порой сомнительных) идеях и влияниях, что в этом плохого?


А это -- демагогия или просто риторика, про тополя. : )

----------


## Жека

> Сорь, но Дхамма -- это для ряда последователей и религия, основанная на вере (есть и наименование "идущий за счёт веры или -- верой").
> Неужто не знаете этого или просто отрицаете? : )
> А соперничество, невзирая на аниччу : ), -- всегда было, есть, будет. Но оно не может/не должно оправдывать спесь, гордость и проч.


Саддха это нечто совсем иное, чем вера в религии, как мы ее понимаем обычно.  
Дхамма - это закон природы. Будда говорил, что есть он в мире илм нет, закон причин и следствий, как и три черты бытия существуют и всегда будут существовать. 
Аничча была приведена в качестве примера того, что нет нужды ни в какой религии, чтобы познать непостоянство. Верить в него или нет - довольно нелепая постановка вопроса априори.

----------

Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну Будда не говорил ничего подобного.


Как вы понимаете, например, Дханья Сутту? http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...-gerasimov.htm




> Кстати, насчет бхикку. Будда однажды заметил, что даже если человек украшен и живет в доме, но при этом мудр - он отшельник, он бхикку.


Ну да. Но для бхиккху - быть бхиккху в полном смысле слова это обязательство, а для мирянина нет. Обязательная дисциплина для мирян это панча-сила, она такая какая есть, многие говорят, что она и так строгая.




> Нет никакого пути, кроме Восьмеричного, и гордость - mana, это всегда препятствие и помеха. Недаром говорится, что арахант не считает себя ни лучше, ни хуже других, ни таким же, как все.


Безусловно это препятствие и помеха, но ещё и признак того, что (например) я ещё не арахант. Но я и не претендую. Но и те, кому кажется, что они сумели в себе задушить остатки гордости, пусть не обольщаются, они тоже скорее всего не араханты.

----------


## Антарадхана

*Кайто Накамура*, видите сколько возмущения вызвала ваша гордость, и ее отстаивание. Значит не ведет гордость к успокоению, к согласию, к пользе. Экспериментальным путем же это выяснилось, прямо в данной теме  :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Саддха это нечто совсем иное, чем вера в религии, как мы ее понимаем обычно.  
> Дхамма - это закон природы. Будда говорил, что есть он в мире илм нет, закон причин и следствий, как и три черты бытия существуют и всегда будут существовать. 
> Аничча была приведена в качестве примера того, что нет нужды ни в какой религии, чтобы познать непостоянство. Верить в него или нет - довольно нелепая постановка вопроса априори.


Не, вера остаётся верой в любом духовном Учении. %) Так устроен мир...
Вы, наверное, запросто можете не верить в непроверяемые до момента пробуждения слова Будды о возможности Просветления, о Карме (в шир. смысле) и перерождениях, да? : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Кайто Накамура*, видите сколько возмущения вызвала ваша гордость, и ее отстаивание. Значит не ведет гордость к успокоению, к согласию, к пользе. Экспериментальным путем же это выяснилось, прямо в данной теме


У кого это, окромя мастера меча, возмущения вызваты? : )
Объясняем, рассуждаем, цитируем... Без встречных эмоций.
Вдруг он на возгордившийся ум возьмёт?

----------


## Жека

> Не, вера остаётся верой в любом Учении. %) Так устроен мир...
> Вы, наверное, запросто можете не верить в непроверяемые до момента пробуждения слова Будды о возможности Просветления, о Карме (в шир. смысле) и перерождениях, да? : )


Мир устроен так, что truth is truth. 
То, что есть возможность очистить свой ум для меня вполне очевидно, то, что посеешь-то и пожнешь  (карма)- тоже, а перерождение в условиях принятия закона кармы это единственный вероятный вариант того, как все происходит.
Все логично и если практиковать, то можно убедиться в правоте Будды, тем более что речь не о каких-то абстрактных вещах, а о собственном уме.

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016), Кеин (17.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Как вы понимаете, например, Дханья Сутту? .


Очень красивая сутта.

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> *Кайто Накамура*, видите сколько возмущения вызвала ваша гордость, и ее отстаивание. Значит не ведет гордость к успокоению, к согласию, к пользе. Экспериментальным путем же это выяснилось, прямо в данной теме


Я сам удивляюсь с чего вдруг такая бурная реакция. И ведь я высказываю мысли, которые Дхамме не противоречат. Почему тогда все эти обвинения и оскорбления?  :Embarrassment:  Если я призываю внимательно трактовать Учение, разве я не прав?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Как русское слово _гордость_ , на пали будет ?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я сам удивляюсь с чего вдруг такая бурная реакция. И ведь я высказываю мысли, которые Дхамме не противоречат. Почему тогда все эти обвинения и оскорбления?  Если я призываю внимательно трактовать Учение, разве я не прав?


Может, потому-что эти мысли Дхамме все-же противоречат?

Вот перечисление десяти оков, которые препятствуют приближению к Пробуждению:

1. Вера в существование постоянного ‘я' или души; 
2. Сомнения в истинном пути; 
3. Вера в то, что зачитывание нараспев или обряды и ритуалы ведут к Ниббане; 
4. Жажда или жадность;
5. Ненависть или неприязнь; 
6. Жадность к тонкоматериальному существованию или нематериальному существованию; 
*7. Самомнение или гордость;*
8. Леность и тупость или же сонливость и тупость ума;
9. Беспокойство или волнение ума; 
10. Неведение

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.02.2016), Кеин (17.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как русское слово _гордость_ , на пали будет ?


māna - самомнение, тщеславие, гордость собой; 
mānin - горделивый, тщеславный.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот вроде вопрос о гордости и отпадает, сам собой  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

У русского слова "гордость" есть и вполне нейтральное значение, типа "чувство удовлетворения от сознания собственных успехов", "чувство удовлетворения от от сознания важности, значительности чьей-либо деятельности".
Испытывать гордость за своих близких. Гордость за чьи-л. успехи. Гордость за сына. Гордость за науку. Гордость за родину.

 Т.е в этом значении оно может означать вполне здоровое чувство, без "опьяненности" успехом, без высокомерия и пренебрежения к другим. На мой взгляд, в таком значении оно вполне подходит к этим строкам:




> В обоих мирах творящий добро радуется. Он радуется – не нарадуется, видя непорочность своих дел.





> В этом мире ликует он и в ином – ликует, в обоих мирах творящий добро ликует. «Добро сделано мной!» – ликует он.

----------

Дмитрий Светлов (17.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Может, потому-что эти мысли Дхамме все-же противоречат?
> 
> Вот перечисление десяти оков, которые препятствуют приближению к Пробуждению:
> 
> 1. Вера в существование постоянного ‘я' или души; 
> 2. Сомнения в истинном пути; 
> 3. Вера в то, что зачитывание нараспев или обряды и ритуалы ведут к Ниббане; 
> 4. Жажда или жадность;
> 5. Ненависть или неприязнь; 
> ...


Конечно всё это препятствия, и серьезные препятствия. Не случайно Будда установил в качестве средства их преодоления такой сложный образ жизни (а именно - бездомный) и такую строгую дисциплину, какие он ввел для бхиккху.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Конечно всё это препятствия, и серьезные препятствия. Не случайно Будда установил в качестве средства их преодоления такой сложный образ жизни (а именно - бездомный) и такую строгую дисциплину, какие он ввел для бхиккху.


Будда и мирян тоже учил гнев, жажду, неведение и другие омрачения преодолевать. Монахами ведь не рождаются, монахами особо усердные миряне становятся, которым требуется более углубленная практика, в более подходящих для этого условиях.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У русского слова "гордость" есть и вполне нейтральное значение, типа "чувство удовлетворения от сознания собственных успехов", "чувство удовлетворения от от сознания важности, значительности чьей-либо деятельности".
> Испытывать гордость за своих близких. Гордость за чьи-л. успехи. Гордость за сына. Гордость за науку. Гордость за родину.


Гордость за то, что читал ПК, вошёл в элиту читателей-почитателей ПК, да?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Гордость за то, что читал ПК, вошёл в элиту читателей-почитателей ПК, да?


Ну, про нравственность была речь. Радость (гордость) за сделанные добрые дела. Причем здесь элита? Откуда элита? Речь была о следующем значении русского слова "гордость":



> *гордость* _ж._ Чувство удовлетворения от достигнутых кем-либо успехов, от сознания важности, значительности чьей-либо деятельности.





> *горд* _прил._ Испытывающий удовлетворенность от достигнутых в чём-либо успехов, сознающий важность, значительность чего-либо.


Про "илиту" я ничего не писал.

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, про нравственность была речь. Радость (гордость) за сделанные добрые дела. Причем здесь элита? Откуда элита?


Накамура-сан гордится и причисляет себя к элите. Но Ваше замечание было совсем не о нём.

----------


## Жека

> У русского слова "гордость" есть и вполне нейтральное значение, типа "чувство удовлетворения от сознания собственных успехов", "чувство удовлетворения от от сознания важности, значительности чьей-либо деятельности".
>  Т.е в этом значении оно может означать вполне здоровое чувство, без "опьяненности" успехом, без высокомерия и пренебрежения к другим. На мой взгляд, в таком значении оно вполне подходит к этим строкам:


Зачем кричать-то о своей нравственности? Сделал добро - молча радуйся.

----------

Кеин (17.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (17.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мир устроен так, что truth is truth. 
> То, что есть возможность очистить свой ум для меня вполне очевидно, то, что посеешь-то и пожнешь  (карма)- тоже, а перерождение в условиях принятия закона кармы это единственный вероятный вариант того, как все происходит.
> Все логично и если практиковать, то можно убедиться в правоте Будды, тем более что речь не о каких-то абстрактных вещах, а о собственном уме.


Чуть подробнее, чтоб не сводить весь труф : ) к отсутствию веры: есть идущие за счёт Дхаммы и есть идущие за счёт веры...
Такова правота Будды, в какой каждый убеждается, как умеет. : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Чуть подробнее, чтоб не сводить весь труф : ) к отсутствию веры: есть идущие за счёт знания и есть идущие за счёт веры...
> Такова правота Будды, в какой каждый убеждается, как умеет. : )


Если кто-то куда-то идет, то исключительно за счет веры либо по инерции от пинка.
У кого есть дар предвидеть будущее? Откуда знать?

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Накамура-сан гордится и причисляет себя к элите. Но Ваше замечание было совсем не о нём.


Просто бросилось в глаза (уже не первый раз) понимание русского слова "гордость" исключительно в отрицательном значении, типа: "преувеличенно высокое мнение о себе и пренебрежительное отношение к другим; высокомерие, надменность (т.е. пресловутая māna)." Хотя в лично моем внутреннем лексиконе оно (т.е. русское слово "гордость") чаще употребляется в нейтральном значении. Т.е. "испытывать чувство гордости за чьи-либо успехи" совсем не обязательно означает "быть высокомерным" или "с пренебрежением относиться к другим".

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016), Фил (17.02.2016)

----------


## Samvega

*Vibhanga* (XVII):

§ 832. [345] Pride of birth; pride of clan; pride of health; pride of youth; pride of life; pride of gain; pride of being honoured; pride of being respected; pride of prominence; pride of having adherents; pride of wealth; pride of appearance; pride of erudition; pride of intelligence; pride of being a knowledgeable authority; pride of being (a regular) alms collector; pride of being not despised; pride of posture (bearing); pride of accomplishment; pride of popularity; pride of being moral; pride of jhаna; pride of dexterity; pride of being tall; pride of (bodily) proportion; pride of form; pride of (bodily) perfection; pride.

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> *Vibhanga* (XVII):
> 
> § 832. [345] Pride of birth; pride of clan; pride of health; pride of youth; pride of life; pride of gain; pride of being honoured; pride of being respected; pride of prominence; pride of having adherents; pride of wealth; pride of appearance; pride of erudition; pride of intelligence; pride of being a knowledgeable authority; pride of being (a regular) alms collector; pride of being not despised; pride of posture (bearing); pride of accomplishment; pride of popularity; pride of being moral; pride of jhаna; pride of dexterity; pride of being tall; pride of (bodily) proportion; pride of form; pride of (bodily) perfection; pride.


Здесь "pride"- это *mada*, букв. "опьяненность", т.е. явно отрицательное понятие. Русское слово "гордость" может иметь и другие, нейтральные значения (прим. см. выше).

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Samvega

Тогда можно говорить о "мане" (самомнении, гордости, заносчивости, тщеславии, самовлюбленности). Не помню случая, чтобы в Типитаке и этот термин употреблялся в позитивном значении. Все, что ведет разрастанию чувства "я", превосходства, етс., одинаково неприемлемо для следующего по пути Дхаммы. Будь то гордость страной, родиной, собственными или чужими успехами. Здесь гордость просто задействована косвенно, опосредованно, а потому и более опасно. Простая удовлетворенность, по-моему, максимум, что может позволить себе буддист.

Мана принадлежит к неблаготворным (акусала) ментальным факторам. В комментарии на Абхидхамматтха Сангаху (II.4) читаем: "Самомнение (мана) имеет характеристику высокомерия. Его функцией является самовозвеличивание (тщеславие). Оно обнаруживается как тщеславие (хвастовство). Его непосредственной причиной является жадность, не связанная с (неправильными) взглядами. Его следует рассматривать как безрассудство (безумие)".

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тогда можно говорить о "мане" (самомнении, гордости, заносчивости, тщеславии, самовлюбленности).


Русское слово гордость не всегда имеет значения "самомнение", "заносчивость", "тщеславие", "самовлюбленность" и т.д. Подробнее см. посты выше или словари русского языка.

Просто когда человек говорит, что кто-то испытывает чувство гордости за свои нравственные поступки, он может описывать *то же самое* чувство, что испытывает человек в этих словах:




> В обоих мирах творящий добро радуется. *Он радуется – не нарадуется, видя непорочность своих дел.*





> В этом мире ликует он и в ином – ликует, в обоих мирах творящий добро ликует. *«Добро сделано мной!» – ликует он.*

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мана принадлежит к неблаготворным (акусала) ментальным факторам.


А никто и не говорит, что "мана" позитивное понятие. Речь о русском слове "гордость". О русском. Про негативные коннотации слова "мана" уже указывалось:



> Просто бросилось в глаза (уже не первый раз) понимание русского слова "гордость" исключительно в отрицательном значении, типа: *"преувеличенно высокое мнение о себе и пренебрежительное отношение к другим; высокомерие, надменность (т.е. пресловутая māna*)." Хотя в лично моем внутреннем лексиконе оно (т.е. русское слово "гордость") чаще употребляется в нейтральном значении. Т.е. "испытывать чувство гордости за чьи-либо успехи" совсем не обязательно означает "быть высокомерным" или "с пренебрежением относиться к другим".


Т.е. у русского слова "гордость" есть и нейтральные значения, не соответствующие негативным māna и mada.

----------


## Жека

Речь не о гордости, а об удовлетворении  (сантутти ), когда практика идет хорошо и человек доволен этим.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Речь не о гордости, а об удовлетворении  (сантутти ), когда практика идет хорошо и человек доволен этим.


Смотрим (в который раз!) определение русского слова "гордость" (в нейтральном значении): 




> _гордость_ - чувство *удовлетворения* от осознания достигнутых успехов, от сознания важности, значительности чьей-либо деятельности.


Т.е. "гордость" в этом значении и есть "удовлетворение". Удовлетворение от достигнутых успехов, например. Именно чувство удовлетворения, а *не* "высокомерие", "надменность", "пренебрежительное отношение к другим" и т.д.

----------

Ассаджи (17.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Давно уже, вроде, развёл тут по углам два понятия, связанные с гордостью и спесью (в которую может перерасти гордость):




> *Одно дело, говорить "Испытываю радость, счастье, восторг от чтения сутт и готов их читать бесконечно! : )".* Никаких вопросов, полагаю, не будет. Даже от мну, отпетого перевоччика, испытывающего неповторимую радость от перевода будд. текстов с разных языков. : )
> 
> *И совсем другое: "Я принадлежу к элите человечества, т.к. достиг успехов в практике посредством чтения сутт... без никакой практики".* А на естественный вопрос "Да какими же особыми успехами Вы немилосердно враз зачислили ся в элиту даж безо всякой практики?" наш друг по вероисповеданию начинает многословно рассуждать вокруг да около, подменяя суть обсуждения и уклоняясь от ответа на прямой вопрос.


А вы только добрались до этой разницы? : )

----------


## Samvega

Все оттенки "серого" прекрасно известны. "Гордость" это или "гордыня" (второй термин, в свете буддийского понимания, выглядит как попытка оправдания первого через более напряженное содержание) – для практикующего Дхамму значения не имеет. Речь идет не о нюансах термина в русском языке, а о соотнесении психологических состояний, передаваемых на русском с пали или наоборот. Если говорить о радости в различных ее проявлениях, то термины всегда найдутся (соманасса, уббилла, памоджджа и др.), радость радостью других (мудита) тоже известна. Русской "гордости" эквивалента в Дхамме Будды вроде больше нет, кроме уже заявленных. А именно о гордости в негативном аспекте говорится в этом треде в целом. Вообще, при переводе буддийских терминов (или беседах на буддийские темы), часто приходится переосмысливать устоявшиеся значения слов родного языка в сторону их расширения или ограничения, а то и вовсе отказываться от закрепленных в словарях значений и создавать описательный термин.

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Будда и мирян тоже учил гнев, жажду, неведение и другие омрачения преодолевать. Монахами ведь не рождаются, монахами особо усердные миряне становятся, которым требуется более углубленная практика, в более подходящих для этого условиях.


Ну и как успехи у практикующих мирян по вашим наблюдениям? многие архатами стали? Я на это могу только сказать, что давно известна склонность русских людей к мечтательности и романтической очарованности идеальными картинами, вплоть до разрыва здоровой связи с реальной жизнью и адекватной оценки себя, своего положения в мире и своих возможностей. Это явление отмечено мудрыми людьми и называется оно "маниловщина". 

Получается раз я здраво оцениваю свои перспективы в практике, то я значит теперь гад? А если люди запутались в своих романтических мечтах, то они молодцы? А давайте спросим себя: вдруг это тоже такая гордость, но только в более тонком виде, и не осознаваемая - культивировать на уровне разговоров привычку эдаких вроде как благопожеланий - намекая на то, что вот любой из нашего сообщества может реализовать архатство буквально "к праздникам". И даже в бхиккху стричься не надо. Практикуешь же рассуждения о необходимости борьбы с оковами. 

Я даже не исключаю того, что это Злой Мара участвует в создании таких тонких иллюзий, основанных на недоговоренностях, подмене понятий, самообмане, конвенциях, привычке путать романтику с реальностью...

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну, про нравственность была речь. Радость (гордость) за сделанные добрые дела. Причем здесь элита? Откуда элита? Речь была о следующем значении русского слова "гордость":
> 
> 
> Про "илиту" я ничего не писал.


Выше в теме был спор на тему элитаризма. И на форуме тхеравада-ру этот же вопрос обсуждается в отдельной теме.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну и как успехи у практикующих мирян по вашим наблюдениям? многие архатами стали?


Примерно так же, как и у монахов. В наше время серьезного практика гораздо сложнее встретить, чем во времена Будды, как среди мирян, так и среди монахов.




> Получается раз я здраво оцениваю свои перспективы в практике, то я значит теперь гад? А если люди запутались в своих романтических мечтах, то они молодцы?


По моему вы впали в духовную прелесть, как говорят христиане.

----------

Жека (17.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> По моему вы впали в духовную прелесть, как говорят христиане.


упс  :Big Grin:  а палийские термины как же? кончились?  :Wink:  Что ещё содержательного вы намерены перетянуть из христианства в Тхераваду? Рассказывайте, не стесняйтесь, интересно ...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Господа! я рад, что не тхеравадин. До какой адской абхиманы дошёл ваш единоверец! И всего ужасней, что святой человек Топпер его в некотором роде поддержал.

----------

Пема Ванчук (18.02.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Кайто Накамура, Будда давал наставления о том, что сравнение своих достижений с достижениями других, состязательность, соревновательность, конкурирование, не ведут к успокоению ума (к сожалению не могу вспомнить в какой именно сутте). Но это можно отследить не только в духовности, но и в любых других проявлениях: спорте, карьере, геополитике и т.п. Ведь сначала может показаться, что это хорошо сравнивать успехи, что-бы мотивировать себя на достижения, но когда что-либо достигнуто, появляется страх утерять это, страх, что кто-либо покусится на первенство, и сбросит с "Олимпа", что заставляет прилагать усилия для удержания первенства. Таким образом это не ведет к успокоению, а ведет к умножению дуккха.

----------

Ассаджи (17.02.2016), Жека (19.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (18.02.2016), Кеин (18.02.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Господа! я рад, что не тхеравадин.


Что полезного хотите вы донести своим сообщением? Что радостнее быть пони?




> До какой адской абхиманы дошёл ваш единоверец!


Обычный максимализм, это проходит со временем.




> И всего ужасней, что святой человек Топпер его в некотором роде поддержал


Говорить ложь - не благое деяние, сеять распри - тоже.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Кайто Накамура, Будда давал наставления о том, что сравнение своих достижений с достижениями других, состязательность, соревновательность, конкурирование, не ведут к успокоению ума (к сожалению не могу вспомнить в какой именно сутте). Но это можно отследить не только в духовности, но и в любых других проявлениях: спорте, карьере, геополитике и т.п. Ведь сначала может показаться, что это хорошо сравнивать успехи, что-бы мотивировать себя на достижения, но когда что-либо достигнуто, появляется страх утерять это, страх, что кто-либо покусится на первенство, и сбросит с "Олимпа", что заставляет прилагать усилия для удержания первенства. Таким образом это не ведет к успокоению, а ведет к умножению дуккха.


Антарадхана, ну и где я сравниваю свои и чьи-то ещё достижения? Где? У меня и мысли такой не было даже, из каких же моих слов нечто такое можно вычитать?  :Facepalm:  

Я подвергаю сомнению странным образом сложившуюся конвенцию, согласно которой все русскоязычные буддисты-миряне как бы взяли на себя обязательство практиковать преодоление оков в полном объеме. То есть практиковать как бхиккху, поставив себе цель - окончательную Ниббану, но при этом оставаться мирянами. По моему эта идея, как минимум, загадочная и далеко неочевидная. Но судя по некоторым эпизодам в сетевых дискуссиях, именно так обстоит дело...

----------


## Антарадхана

> буддисты-миряне как бы взяли на себя обязательство практиковать преодоление оков в полном объеме.


По вашему это плохо?




> То есть практиковать как бхиккху, поставив себе цель - окончательную Ниббану, но при этом оставаться мирянами. По моему эта идея, как минимум, загадочная и далеко неочевидная. Но судя по некоторым эпизодам в сетевых дискуссиях, именно так обстоит дело...


А по вашему как должно происходить, человек не практикующий, не ставящий себе целью достижение Ниббаны, по каким то иным соображениям должен постричься в монахи, а потом начать формировать для себя цель жизни, и робко начинать практиковать? Какие по вашему виды буддийской практики недолжно практиковать мирянам, в отличии от монахов, и почему?

----------

Кайто Накамура (18.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> По вашему это плохо?


Само по себе это может и не плохо, но это несколько неортодоксально и смело, и хотелось бы по возможности избежать недоразумений, которые случаются из-за того, что эта конвенция введена "по умолчанию" и как бы распространяется на всех (но это не так, не на всех). 





> А по вашему как должно происходить, человек не практикующий, не ставящий себе целью достижение Ниббаны, по каким то иным соображениям должен постричься в монахи, а потом начать формировать для себя цель жизни, и робко начинать практиковать?


 :Confused:  Ещё одна неортодоксальная картина, ... надеюсь и ортодоксальную вы тоже в каком-то виде имеете в виду  :Smilie: 




> Какие по вашему виды буддийской практики недолжно практиковать мирянам, в отличии от монахов, и почему?



Речь не о видах практики. Виды одинаковые и у тех и у других. Речь о целях и интенсивности. В случае бхиккху уже сам статус подразумевает, что человек ставит своей целью окончательную Ниббану, и практику намерен вести интенсивно, насколько это возможно. Для мирян это не так, и практика в идеале непротиворечиво встраивается в мирской образ жизни. Это несколько другая задача, и у неё другие решения.

----------


## Жека

Кайто, реалии таковы, что сейчас все перемешано: бхикку занимаются бизнесом и политикой, миряне - медитацией.  Не все, конечно, но когда поживете поближе к реальностям буддизма, увидите, что все немного (совсем ) не так, как написано в Каноне.

----------

Антарадхана (18.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (18.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Само по себе это может и не плохо, но это несколько неортодоксально и смело, и хотелось бы по возможности избежать недоразумений, которые случаются из-за того, что эта конвенция введена "по умолчанию" и как бы распространяется на всех (но это не так, не на всех). 
> 
>  Ещё одна неортодоксальная картина, ... надеюсь и ортодоксальную вы тоже в каком-то виде имеете в виду


По моему, вы выдумали какую-то собственную ортодоксальность, которой не существует в природе.




> Речь не о видах практики. Виды одинаковые и у тех и у других. Речь о целях и интенсивности. В случае бхиккху уже сам статус подразумевает, что человек ставит своей целью окончательную Ниббану, и практику намерен вести интенсивно, насколько это возможно. Для мирян это не так, и практика в идеале непротиворечиво встраивается в мирской образ жизни. Это несколько другая задача, и у неё другие решения.


В наше время, медитирующий монах - это бóльшая редкость, чем медитирующий мирянин. Есть конечно отдельные лесные монастыри, где монахи практикуют, но это скорее редкое исключение из правил.

----------

Кайто Накамура (18.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> По моему, вы выдумали какую-то собственную ортодоксальность, которой не существует в природе.


Существует.  :Smilie:  Мое понимание ортодоксально. А принятая в сообществе конвенция, согласно которой все  буддисты-миряне берут на себя обязательство практиковать как бхиккху, ставят целью преодоление всех оков и достижение окончательной Ниббаны - это неортодоксальный подход. 





> В наше время, медитирующий монах - это бóльшая редкость, чем медитирующий мирянин. Есть конечно отдельные лесные монастыри, где монахи практикуют, но это скорее редкое исключение из правил.


Если это так, значит у этих бхиккху тоже неортодоксальный подход к Дхамме. В Суттах ясно сказано, что бхиккху обязан усердно практиковать избавление от всех оков.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Какой же орган следит за исполнением подобных "обязанностей"? Нет его.

----------


## Жека

> Существует.  Мое понимание ортодоксально. А принятая в сообществе конвенция, согласно которой все  буддисты-миряне берут на себя обязательство практиковать как бхиккху, ставят целью преодоление всех оков и достижение окончательной Ниббаны - это неортодоксальный подход.
> 
> 
> Если это так, значит у этих бхиккху тоже неортодоксальный подход к Дхамме. В Суттах ясно сказано, что бхиккху обязан усердно практиковать избавление от всех оков.


Вот оно - беда книжных знаний (да и еще и на основе не самых качественных переводов). 
Любой последователь Будды должен прилагать ВСЕ усилия для избавления от оков, в меру своих способностей.
А говорить, мол, с этим я буду работать, а с этим нет - как так? Это же абсурд просто.

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Вот оно - беда книжных знаний (да и еще и на основе не самых качественных переводов).


Это основной способ знакомства с Дхаммой сегодня - через книги. Никаи это книги. Ставить рядом слова "беда" и "книжные знания" - в случае Сутт ПК, это тоже по моему мысль.. неожиданная.  :Cool: 





> Любой последователь Будды должен прилагать ВСЕ усилия для избавления от оков, в меру своих способностей.


Бхиккху должен прилагать все усилия, для преодоления всех оков. Тут не может быть сомнений, а в случае мирян, то что вы говорите - не верно.  :Smilie:  Метод преодоления всех оков включает бездомный образ жизни, отказ от семьи, работы, еды после полудня и прочего...




> А говорить, мол, с этим я буду работать, а с этим нет - как так? Это же абсурд просто.


Почему абсурд?  :Smilie:  Реальная оценка своих возможностей и адекватное осознание своих целей это нормально.

----------


## Жека

Ну так вы сначала почитайте то, что в Никаях описано.
Про Нандамату почитайте, например. Может, полезно будет )
Пусть един - для всех (сила-самадхи-пання).

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну так вы сначала почитайте то, что в Никаях описано.
> Про Нандамату почитайте, например. Может, полезно будет )


Будет полезно, и не "может", а точно.  :Smilie:  Вот только с самодеятельными дополнениями к Дхамме стоит быть осторожнее. Не нужно увлекаться. Оно может и не плохо местами, ......




> Пусть един - для всех (сила-самадхи-пання).


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если кто-то куда-то идет, то исключительно за счет веры либо по инерции от пинка.
> У кого есть дар предвидеть будущее? Откуда знать?


Знание имеет отношение к воспоминанию. Что-то уже было и это можно встретить снова. Сам термин "знание" говорит о том, что нечто уже известно, знакомо, имеет знаки, по которым узнается.

Вера имеет отношение к воображению. Что-то еще не обнаружено, но есть причины считать, что обнаружение возможно. В силу этих причин мы действуем до знания. 
Иногда вера более конкретно (жена сказала, что убрала нож в шкаф, поэтому он его там искал) иногда более абстрактна (он был уверен, что если продолжать поиски, то истина, возможно, откроется, а если поиски прекратить, то не откроется точно)

Абстрактные формы веры и знания можно самым странным образом мистифицировать, сводить к трудноосознаваемым аллюзиям, предельно удаленным от каких-либо конкретных побуждений и действий.

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.02.2016), Монферран (19.02.2016), Фил (19.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Будет полезно, и не "может", а точно.  Вот только с самодеятельными дополнениями к Дхамме стоит быть осторожнее. Не нужно увлекаться. Оно может и не плохо местами, ......


Самокритично  :Kiss:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Самокритично


Я о вас вообще-то говорю. Вы занимаетесь додумыванием Учения, привносите новые, смелые трактовки. Не только лично вы, в данном случае например, тут коллективный креатив похоже. Но увлекаться этим не нужно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Из давнего...

Двигаясь наверх
Грязь на краю колеса
Тоже гордится

Радость, возникающая когда что-то желанное достигается впервые - проходит когда это достижение становится регулярным и повседневным.
Хорошо, когда человек радуется. Печально, когда человек не знает, куда двигаться дальше, потому что с исчезновением радости его усилия рассеются.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2016), Монферран (19.02.2016), Фил (19.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Я о вас вообще-то говорю. Вы занимаетесь додумыванием Учения, привносите новые, смелые трактовки. Не только лично вы, в данном случае например, тут коллективный креатив похоже. Но увлекаться этим не нужно.


С вами даже дискутировать уже скучно. Честно - вам уже все сказано, что вы говорите ерунду, что вы никакая не элита и т.д. 
Какие смелые трактовки? Я вам привожу ссылки на сутты,  а не ваши домыслы, что якобы мирянам надо культивировать гордость. Откуда вы это берете, спрашиваю повторно?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> С вами даже дискутировать уже скучно. Честно - вам уже все сказано, что вы говорите ерунду, что вы никакая не элита и т.д. 
> Какие смелые трактовки? Я вам привожу ссылки на сутты,  а не ваши домыслы, что якобы мирянам надо культивировать гордость. Откуда вы это берете, спрашиваю повторно?


Смелые трактовки у вас, вы заблуждаетесь в своих интерпретациях Дхаммы и распространяете эти заблуждения дальше. Насколько я могу судить, заблудаетесь искренне и высказываете свои заблуждения без злонамеренности. :Cool:  Но тем не менее.  :Smilie: 

И перекручивать мои слова не надо. Это не хорошо, и к тому же нарушение панча-сила.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Смелые трактовки у вас, вы заблуждаетесь в своих интерпретациях Дхаммы и распространяете эти заблуждения дальше. Насколько я могу судить, заблудаетесь искренне и высказываете свои заблуждения без злонамеренности. Но тем не менее. 
> 
> И перекручивать мои слова не надо. Это не хорошо, и к тому же нарушение панча-сила.


Заблуждения лучше показывать явно, чем упоминать о них как о чем-то решенном. Критиковать друг друга может каждый, хотя в этом нет ни особого смысла, ни особой пользы. Лишь когда мы уязвлены мы ищем способ уязвить обидчика. Это достаточно признать, рассмотреть и отбросить как ясное.

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.02.2016), Монферран (19.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Заблуждения лучше показывать явно, чем упоминать о них как о чем-то решенном.


Вот это я не уловил...




> Критиковать друг друга может каждый, хотя в этом нет ни особого смысла, ни особой пользы. Лишь когда мы уязвлены мы ищем способ уязвить обидчика. Это достаточно признать, рассмотреть и отбросить как ясное.


Да, споры это не лучший вариант, но как-то оно так складывается.. Это из-за оков видимо. Ну и я себя успокаиваю тем, что это же всё ради изучения и более глубокого понимания Дхаммы  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот это я не уловил...
> 
> 
> 
> Да, споры это не лучший вариант, но как-то оно так складывается.. Это из-за оков видимо. Ну и я себя успокаиваю тем, что это же всё ради изучения и более глубокого понимания Дхаммы


Это значит, что критиковать человека в том, что у него есть (абстрактно) заблуждения - все равно что просто так его оскорблять. Без цели, без результата. Не ради человека, а из-за какого-то своего сложившегося отношения, своей ситуации.

Если нет конкретного указания на то, что именно является заблуждением и как выявить, что это является именно заблуждением, то такую критику человек никак не может использовать. Уверенный в себе пройдет мимо, сомневающийся ударит в ответ. И только очень сильно сомневающийся начнет рефлексировать, но все равно ничего не почерпнет.

----------

Ассаджи (20.02.2016), Монферран (19.02.2016), Сергей Ч (19.02.2016), Фил (19.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Это значит, что критиковать человека в том, что у него есть (абстрактно) заблуждения - все равно что просто так его оскорблять. Без цели, без результата. Не ради человека, а из-за какого-то своего сложившегося отношения, своей ситуации.
> 
> Если нет конкретного указания на то, что именно является заблуждением и как выявить, что это является именно заблуждением, то такую критику человек никак не может использовать. Уверенный в себе пройдет мимо, сомневающийся ударит в ответ. И только очень сильно сомневающийся начнет рефлексировать, но все равно ничего не почерпнет.


А! Так я же несколько раз повторил, в чем их заблуждение. Они приняли как само собой разумеющееся, что миряне-ученики Будды должны практиковать преодоление всех оков и ставить своей целью достижение Ниббаны. Это ошибка. И это ясно всем, кто знаком с Суттами. Обязательства практики преодоления оков в полном масштабе - это для бхиккху. Различие в статусах и уровне обязательств подчеркивается Буддой много раз. То есть, миряне могут практиковать преодоление оков в том или ином объеме по собственной инициативе и с учетом своей жизненной ситуации, актуальных ценностей и целей. И в случае везения могут многого достичь. Но "могут" не означает "обязаны". Глубокой практике в нормальной ситуации соответствует бездомный образ жизни, принадлежность к Сангхе, соблюдение правил Винаи... 

 :Smilie: 

Насколько я понимаю, в этом дело. Когда я высказался на тему элитарности Дхаммы (о чем есть множество прямых высказываний Будды) и естественной гордости учеников Будды как следствия (а как ещё? раз мы следуем высочайшему учению, значит мы не просто кто-то там...), на меня набросились с обвинениями. Якобы я противоречу Дхамме. Но я противоречу только их конвенции (по моему, негласной), согласно которой миряне обязуются усердно бороться с оковой самомнения. Возможно они взяли на себя такое обязательство, но это их частное дело, причем тут я и другие миряне-ученики, которые в этом не участвуют?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

> А! Так я же несколько раз повторил, в чем их заблуждение. Они приняли как само собой разумеющееся, что миряне-ученики Будды должны практиковать преодоление всех оков и ставить своей целью достижение Ниббаны. Это ошибка. И это ясно всем, кто знаком с Суттами.


Подкрепите пожалуйста данное утверждение цитатами из сутт.

----------

Ассаджи (20.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Подкрепите пожалуйста данное утверждение цитатами из сутт.


 :Smilie:  А вы не согласны с этим утверждением?

----------


## Сергей Ч

"Видеть себя лучше других - неправильно. Видеть себя таким же, как другие - неправильно. Видеть себя хуже других - неправильно. Если мы думаем, что мы лучше других, то вырастает гордыня. Если мы думаем, что мы такие же, как и все остальные, то мы не можем выразить уважение и смирение в нужный момент. Если мы думаем, что мы хуже других, то мы впадаем из-за этого в депрессию, виним себя за то, что родились под плохим знаком и так далее. Просто отбросьте всё это!"

(с) Аджан Чаа

----------

Won Soeng (21.02.2016), Ассаджи (20.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (20.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну так вы сначала почитайте то, что в Никаях описано.
> Про Нандамату почитайте, например. Может, полезно будет )
> Пусть един - для всех (сила-самадхи-пання).


Вот нандамата-сутта.

Читаем. Мирянка Нандамата общается с дэвами, встречает известия о смерти единственного сына (казни) без малейших колебаний ума, входит в джханы, ... и так далее. 

Что на это говорит бханте Сарипутта? Он говорит: «Удивительно и поразительно, Нандамата!»

Сарипутта, (а он видел многое) считает, что миряне с такими реализациями - явление совсем не тривиальное. Даже во времена Будды. Это удивительно и поразительно. Как отсюда может следовать мысль, что миряне обязуются практиковать избавление от всех оков? Миряне могут это делать, если имеют такие стремления, но "могут" не означает "обязаны".  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Подкрепите пожалуйста данное утверждение цитатами из сутт.


И тогда домохозяин Анатхапиндика отправился к Благословенному, поклонился ему, и сел рядом. Благословенный сказал ему: 
 «Домохозяин, ученик Благородных, который обладает четырьмя качествами, практикует подобающим для мирянина образом; он практикует так, что это принесёт [ему] обретение славы и приведёт в небесный мир. Какими четырьмя? 
 (1) Вот, домохозяин, ученик Благородных обеспечивает Сангху монахов одеяниями. (2) Он обеспечивает Сангху монахов едой. (3) Он обеспечивает Сангху монахов жилищами. (4) Он обеспечивает Сангху монахов лекарствами и обеспечением для больных [монахов]. 
 Домохозяин, ученик Благородных, который обладает этими четырьмя качествами, практикует подобающим для мирянина образом; он практикует так, что это принесёт [ему] обретение славы и приведёт в небесный мир».

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> И тогда домохозяин Анатхапиндика отправился к Благословенному, поклонился ему, и сел рядом. Благословенный сказал ему: 
>  «Домохозяин, ученик Благородных, который обладает четырьмя качествами, практикует подобающим для мирянина образом; он практикует так, что это принесёт [ему] обретение славы и приведёт в небесный мир. Какими четырьмя? 
>  (1) Вот, домохозяин, ученик Благородных обеспечивает Сангху монахов одеяниями. (2) Он обеспечивает Сангху монахов едой. (3) Он обеспечивает Сангху монахов жилищами. (4) Он обеспечивает Сангху монахов лекарствами и обеспечением для больных [монахов]. 
>  Домохозяин, ученик Благородных, который обладает этими четырьмя качествами, практикует подобающим для мирянина образом; он практикует так, что это принесёт [ему] обретение славы и приведёт в небесный мир».


И чем такой буддизм для мирянина лучше, чем небуддийская религия, плод которой - также перерождения в небесных мирах?

----------


## Леон И

> И чем такой буддизм для мирянина лучше, чем небуддийская религия, плод которой - также перерождения в небесных мирах?


Лучше тем, что в культе Будды можно получить исцеление и улучшение каммы.

В культах всех остальных дэвов и брахм этого не получить, у них нет такой силы.

Согласно суттам.

----------


## Леон И

Также разница в том, что только буддизм дает верную картину мира, 

что отсекает депрессивные надстройки лжеучений, типа креационизма и пр. обмана.

----------

